# عاااجل أخبار سوريا



## The Antiochian (6 يونيو 2011)

*التلفزيون السوري : مقتل 120 رجل أمن في "جسر الشغور" بيد عصابات المسلحين الذين تمكنوا من سرقة 5 طن ديناميت من مستودع .*

*معلومة مني : الديناميت كان لبناء سد .*

*وزير الداخلية : لن نسكت عن أي اعتداء مسلح يستهدف القوى الأمنية .*


*قناة العالم (إيرانية ناطقة بالعربي) :
إيران تحشد فرق عسكرية على حدودها مع تركيا,,, و توجه رسالة شديدة اللهجة للحكومة التركية بعدم التدخل في الشؤون السورية .*

*حذرت الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية حلف الناتو من إسقاط اي طائرة لحلف الناتو في حال انطلقت من شمال العراق لقصف مواقع في سوريا.*

*يتبع ...*


----------



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2011)

*يااا ربي رجعت علقت ما كانت هديت *
​


----------



## Alcrusader (6 يونيو 2011)

*والعانة والعانة... ما زلنا في نفس الحرب...*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يونيو 2011)

*أعلن وزير الإعلام على التلفزيون السوري دخول الجيش السوري إلى جسر الشغور للقضاء على العصابات المسلحة التي قتلت رجال الأمن وروعت المواطنين .*

*وصفحات إعلامية على الفيس بوك تتحدث عن أكبر عملية نوعية في تاريخ الجيش السوري .*


----------



## MAJI (7 يونيو 2011)

كل الدول صار بيها تظاهرات لكن في سوريا دول الجوار على استعداد على حدودها لماذا 
ايران تركيا الناتو من العراق !!!!!!!!!!!!
لتكون تولع حرب عالمية ثالثة؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
يعتي احنا موناقصين 
يارب استرها معانا


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (7 يونيو 2011)

ايران دول عالم خرفجية ولا هيعملو حاجة


----------



## حمورابي (8 يونيو 2011)

*لايوجد عصابات مسلحة . *
*كل ما هناك ان مجموعة انشقت من الجيش . والشبيحة تولوا مسؤوليتهم . *
*من غير المعقول إدخال اسلحة الى سوريا والنظام السوري من حديد سيطر على جميع المداخل والمخارج للدولة . *

*ومسألة التسليح المواطن العادي: *
* لايعرف اي شئ عن المعركة وكيفية استخدام السلاح . فكيف يستطيع مواطن عادي قتل عدد كبير من الجيش وبهذه السهولة في غضون ساعات . ! . ان لم يكن هناك تدخل نظامي متمرس ومدرب على استخدام السلاح . القناة السورية ليس لها اي مصداقية . في نقل الخبر و وضع النشاهدين في المشهد الصحيح . *


----------



## Alcrusader (8 يونيو 2011)

*أخي هذه قناة النظام، طبعاً لن تتكلم ضد النظام.
مع احترامي للجميع، بس سورية اتى يومها... استغلت الحروب في الدول التي بجوارها من أجل مصالحها، والأن إنقلب السحر على الساحر.

الوضع سيئ، وأرجو أن لا يصل أحد من البربر الاسلاميين...*


----------



## تيمو (8 يونيو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *يااا ربي رجعت علقت ما كانت هديت *
> ​



كيف بدها تهدى ، وعندك تجييش إعلامي أسوأ من أي حرب حقيقية ؟


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *لايوجد عصابات مسلحة . *
> *كل ما هناك ان مجموعة انشقت من الجيش . والشبيحة تولوا مسؤوليتهم . *
> *من غير المعقول إدخال اسلحة الى سوريا والنظام السوري من حديد سيطر على جميع المداخل والمخارج للدولة . *
> 
> ...


*مثلك مثل غيرك مخدوعين بالجزيرة ولا تعلمون أن الطرف المؤيد خسر المئات .*
*وهذه الافتراءات التي كتبتها سيخرسها الفيديو :*
http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uQx0eiofMI&feature=share


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2011)

> *الوضع سيئ، وأرجو أن لا يصل أحد من البربر الاسلاميين...*



*وصلوا بالسلامة ، عم نشوف كل فيديو بشيب شعر الرأس ، شوف الفيديو الي حطيتو لحمورابي ، عم يحكوا هالعصابة كيف قتلون للأمن والجيش ، والجثث عالأرض ، وعم يحكي لرفقاتو كيف قوصن ، وبيقلو هاد شكلو علوي ،، ومسبااااااات .*

*وغسان بن جدو تونسي مستقيل من الجزيرة أكد أن مسؤول عراقي رفيع لامستوى قلو شخصياً أنو القوات الأميركية طلعت 700 واحد من القاعدة من السجون وسلحتن وزتتن بسوريا*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2011)

*هذا الطفل يدعى مالك ، شنق لأنه رفع صورة الرئيس ، ثم رميت جثته أمام منزله .*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2011)

*وهنا فيديو عن مجزرة أخرى بحق رجال الأمن ، وضعت الفيديو الأول لأنه دليل حتمي على العصابات المسلحة ، ولكني كنت متردداً في وضع هذا الفيديو حتى لا يدعي أحد بأحلام الجزيرة ، أن هناك من انشق وقتلهم ، ولكن على من يريد أن يدعي هذا الادعاء أن يثبت ذلك ، وأتحداه هو والجزيرة معاً :*
http://www.4shared.com/video/TBgbhTMi/_________.html

*واحتراماً لعقل المخدوع ، في سوريا المهن تكون مقسمة دائماً حسب المناطق والطوائف ، فمثلاً مهنة الصاغة كلهم تقريباً مسيحيين ، ومهنة النادل كلهم تقريباً أكراد ، والأمن معظمهم من الجنوب ، وهكذا .*
*والجيش كلهم تقريباً من ريف الساحل السوري المؤيد بالكامل بحكم الطائفة .*
*وضحت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2011)

*يا رب رحمتك
احمى سوريا والسوريين  
وحافظ على شعبك هناك من كل سوء
ازرع سلامك ع ارضهم *


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2011)

*هذا فيديو لجثة مدير مفرزة الأمن في جسر الشغور وعناصر أمن شهداء ، واسمعوا ماذا يقول المسلحون الذين يصورون ، يظهر صوت أحدهم قائلاً : "يا شباب ، لا تصوروا وترسلوا الصور"*

*وهو ثاني اهم إثبات بعد الفيديو الأول .*
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=2090716076277


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا رب رحمتك*
> *احمى سوريا والسوريين *
> *وحافظ على شعبك هناك من كل سوء*
> *ازرع سلامك ع ارضهم *


 
*شكراً جزيلاً أختي الحبيبة .*
*لا يعلم البعض أن هناك حتى الآن على الأقل 3 مسيحيين استشهدوا برصاص المسلحين .*
*وما زال البعض مثل الأخ حمورابي ينكر وجود المسلحين *


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2011)

*أحد هؤلاء المسيحيين عم صديقتي التي أكدت أن المسلحين قتلوه من شرفة منزله ، ولم يتمكنوا من إسعافه بسبب ضراوة الاشتباكات التي كانت دائرة ، فتخيلوا مدى السلاح والتدريب الذي يمتلكه هؤلاء المسلحون .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *شكراً جزيلاً أختي الحبيبة .*
> *لا يعلم البعض أن هناك حتى الآن على الأقل 3 مسيحيين استشهدوا برصاص المسلحين .*
> *وما زال البعض مثل الأخ حمورابي ينكر وجود المسلحين *



*بالتأكيد هذا شىء مؤسف 
ربنا ينيح نفوسهم 
ويصبركوا ويقويكوا *


----------



## Ahmad Didat (9 يونيو 2011)

*العصابات المسلحة هذا اختراع بشار الاسد

سيسقط قريبا*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2011)

*هنا فيديو لرجل شك المتظاهرون "السلميون" أنه أمن ، فشنقوه في مكان عام :*
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150206234286964


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2011)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *العصابات المسلحة هذا اختراع بشار الاسد*
> 
> *سيسقط قريبا*


 
*هل أنت سوري ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أهل مكة أدرى بشعابها*
*والعصابات المسلحة لم ينكرها حتى المعارضين السوريين !!!!*
*فمن أنتم لتنكروها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*شاهد أول فيديو وضعته في هذا الموضوع ، واحكم بنفسك*


----------



## esambraveheart (9 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هذا الطفل يدعى مالك ، شنق لأنه رفع صورة الرئيس ، ثم رميت جثته أمام منزله .*





The Antiochian قال:


>


 


*تمت الترجمه للانجليزيه و النشر بالصوره علي موقع ​*
*جروب *
*"لا للشريعة الاسلاميه"*
*علي الفيس بوك*
*الرابط اسفل و في التوقيع*​​



http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000216160301#!/home.php?sk=group_147166822010337&ap=1​


----------



## استفانوس (9 يونيو 2011)

قد تفشى مرض الذهان على فلة منمن ادعوا انهم سوريين فتوهم ان سورية سوف تسقط
ولم يعلموا اصحاب العلل  ان سورية بشعبها وقائدها الاسد قوية وصامدة على كل مؤامرة تاتي من امثال القرضاوي والعرعور 
واحب ان اقول لكل مريض ان كنائس سورية لم ولن تتوقف عن الصلاة والطلبة من اجل امن وامان سورية شعبا وقادة من الذين يحاولون جعل سورية امارة اسلامية


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2011)

*شكراً جزيلاً أخي عصام*
*يسلم تمك أخي استيفانوس*
*هل رأيتم رأي السوريين يا أحباء ؟؟؟؟؟ هل رأيتم الإجماع ؟؟؟؟؟*
*أتمنى أن تفهموا أن حثالة السوريين التي تتظاهر (مناظر مقرفة أسوأ من ليبيا) لا يعنيها إلا طائفة الرئيس ، وهم قلة لا يمثلون إلا أنفسهم .*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 يونيو 2011)

الرب  يرحم


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2011)

*آمين أخي الحبيب ، لنستعرض معاً مؤيدي هذه الفورة الغبية :*
*1 - الدول الاستعمارية .*
*2 - الجماعة الإسلامية الباكستانية .*
*3 - حزب التحرير السلفي في لبنان .*
*4 - حزب التحرير السلفي في الأردن .*
*5 - الظواهري .*

*في حين اعترف بعض المعارضين القاطنين في الدول الغربية ، بالإضافة لمندوب فرنسا في مجلس الأمن بوجود عصابات مسلحة قتلت المئات من رجال الأمن في جسر الشغور .*


----------



## تيمو (9 يونيو 2011)

السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه :

هل يُعقل أن يقتل الجيش طفل ويعيدوه إلى أهله ، فهل الجيش بهذا الغباء؟ وماذا يهدف من وراء هذه الإجراءات ؟؟ 
فعلاً ، مجنون يحكي وعاقل يسمع 

الله محي روسيا التي مازالت تقف موقف مشرّف من موقف سوريا


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2011)

*الطفل حمزة لم يعذب كما قال والده وكما قال عمه أيضاً ، وقابلوا الرئيس شخصياً ، لكن هذا لا تظهره الجزيرة .*
*وكالعادة كل خميس تتحفنا الجزيرة بصور تفبرك خبرها كما تشاء لتجييش الناس .*

*حمزة وثامر استغلت طفولتهم ، فالحقيقة أن ما حدث هو هجوم البعض في درعا على مساكن الضباط ، وكان بينهم الكبير والصغير ، ومن الطبيعي إن كان أي منا مكان الضباط أن يحموا عائلاتهم ويطلقوا النار على السفلة الهاجمين ، (يذكرني الموضوع بالغزوات) .*

*وهذا ما حدث ، وما يبدو في الجثث كما صرح كبير الأطباء الشرعيين في سوريا هو النتيجة الطبيعية لتأخر تسليم الجثث في البرادات ، وكما قال حرفياً البراد ليس تحنيطاً وهذه الآثار الطبيعية وليس هناك أي آثار للتعذيب .*

*ووالد حمزة وعمه أكدا أنهما مقتنعان بتقرير الطب الشرعي .*
*واعتبر حمزة شهيداً لأن طفولته استغلت من السفلة .*


----------



## تيمو (9 يونيو 2011)

أتفق معك ، الفوضويين يستغلون كل بشيء بطريقة مشبوهه ، يعني هل من المعقول أن يفعل الجيش هكذا أمر وهو يعرف أي هجمة مسعورة تحاك ضده وضد سوريا؟

الجزيرة يا صديقي مشبوهه ، بمواقفها الغير نزيهة ، القناة الوحيدة التي بدأت تأخذ إلى حد موقف مغاير هي البي بي  سي ، 

على أية حال لعلّها تكون غيمة صيف وتزول وتعود سوريا أجمل وأقوى من ذي قبل ...


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2011)

*ليش في إعلام نزيه ؟؟؟؟ ما في إعلام بالدنيا غير مسيس .*
*يعني الإعلام السوري بيحكي بس عن هجمات المتظاهرين مثلاً ليحتلوا القصر العدلي في حماة .*
*الجزيرة بتحكي نص التاني من الخبر ، إطلاق النار على المتظاهرين في حماة ومقتل 70 .*
*البي بي سي بتحكي حسب اتفاقنا او اختلافنا مع بريطانيا ، والعربية كمان حسب علاقتنا بالسعودية .*

*بس الجزيرة رسمياً مسيسة بسفالة ، غير بقية القنوات ، يعني حسب م كشف ناصر قنديل ، أنه في تقرير أميركي قال أنو بالشرق الأوسط في مؤسستين أقوى من الدول ، الجزيرة وحزب الله ، وطبعا ً لا يمكن استخدام حزب الله ضد سوريا .*

*الله يستر من بوكرا ، وخصوصي حماة ، ليهدوا الأمور اعتبرون شهداء وبدن يغيروا مدير الأمن .*

*وكنت خايف روسيا تخوزقنا اليوم ، بس منيح والله كفوين ، لأنو إذا دانونا ، بعد فتة بيقولوا ما استجابوا ، بيصير بدن يتخذوا إجراءات إجباري .*

*والله موقفك بيجنن ، وعراااااسي أنت وكل الأردنيين الشرفاء .*


----------



## MAJI (9 يونيو 2011)

تبا لقناة الجزيرة الراعية للارهاب والارهابيين
متى تنسف من وجه الدنيا  ؟
ربنا يعيد امان سوريا واستقرارها


----------



## وسام شاه (10 يونيو 2011)

اسمحولي اقول رأيي و أرجوكم لا تقولوا انت لست سوريا فلا تتكلم عن سوريا..فسوريا ليست عزبة و ليست بلدا صغيرا في اقاصي الدنيا لا يحظى باهتمام أحد بل أنها بلد عظيم و كبير و في قلب كل عربي .. و مصر بالذات طالما كانت شريكا ثقافيا و حضاريا أصيلا لسوريا و لا تنسوا ان مصر و سوريا كانت في وقت ما بلد واحد.

و في النهاية ليس هناك قانون يمنع أي انسان مهما كانت جنسيته ان يبدي رأيه في نظام أي بلد آخر.

يبدو لي من كلامكم أنكم تتحدثون عن بلد مختلف تماما عن الذي نتابع يوميا اخباره في جميع وسائل الاعلام و كأن العالم كله من شرقه لغربه يشترك في تدبير مؤامرة لاسقاط الأسد..و كأن كل ما نسمعه من قديم عن قمعية النظام السوري و استبداده كان جزءا من هذه المؤامرة. و هذه نظرية لا تقنعني بالمرة..

على كل حال، أنا لن أتطرق لهذه النظريات و لكن هناك حقائق لا تقبل الجدل و ليست محلا لأي اختلاف:

سوريا بلد يحكمها رجل و ابنه منذ اكثر من أربعين عاما و العد مستمر..

عند وفاة حافظ الاسد, تم ترقية بشار الى رتبة فريق بسرعة قياسية متجاوزا رتبتين عسكريتين وذلك بموجب مرسوم تشريعي، وذلك ليتم تمكينه من قيادة الجيش.

تم تعديل فقرة من الدستور تختص بالعمر ليتم التمكن من انتخابه، ثم عينه الرئيس المؤقت عبد الحليم خدام قائداً للجيش والقوات المسلحة في اليوم التالي (نعم في اليوم التالي مباشرة!).

نظام الحكم في سوريا هو نظام فردي ليس فيه أي شكل من أشكال التعددية أو تداول السلطة.

ينص الدستور السوري على أن رئيس الجمهورية يجب أن يكون مسلم.

حسب منظمة هيومان رايتس ووتش فإن سوريا تحتل المركز 154 دوليًا من حيث احترام حقوق الإنسان، يعود ذلك بسبب تقييد إنشاء الأحزاب والرقابة على المنشورات السياسية والإنترنت فضلاً عن وجود عقوبة الإعدام ووضع السجون المتردي. 

وفقا لتقرير منظمة الشفافية الدولية الأخير ، تحتل سوريا المركز 127 من بين أكثر دول العالم فسادا وتراجعا في الشفافية المالية والاقتصادية. *...*


----------



## تيمو (10 يونيو 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> يبدو لي من كلامكم أنكم تتحدثون عن بلد مختلف تماما عن الذي نتابع يوميا اخباره في جميع وسائل الاعلام و كأن العالم كله من شرقه لغربه يشترك في تدبير مؤامرة لاسقاط الأسد..و كأن كل ما نسمعه من قديم عن قمعية النظام السوري و استبداده كان جزءا من هذه المؤامرة. و هذه نظرية لا تقنعني بالمرة..
> 
> ينص الدستور السوري على أن رئيس الجمهورية يجب أن يكون مسلم.
> *...*



طبعاً سواء صدّقت أم لم تصدّق ، فهناك مؤامرة تُحاك ضد سوريا ، أنتَ معذور لأنك تصدّق ما تبثه لك قنوات مثل الجزيرة التي تسعى بلا هوادة على خراب سوريا ، إذا لم تصدّق الإعلام السوري تابع الإعلام اللبناني ، وفكّر قليلاً لماذا لم ينشق الجيش ؟ ولماذا لم تقوم حلب ودمشق أكبر محافظتين وأهم محافظتين من حيثُ الإقتصاد والتعداد السكاني إلى اليوم؟ ولماذا أعداد الفوضويين إلى يومنا هذا لم يتجاوز بأحسن حالاته (وأكرر لم يتجاوز) حاجز المئة ألف (وطبعاً أنا هنا أبالغ في المئة ألف) ... 

ذلك لأن الشعب لا يريد إسقاط النظام ، هناك فئة هنا وهناك تريد ذلك وهؤلاء لا يتجاوزون بأحسن الأحوال وأقواها وأكثرها تفاؤلاً 10% من الشعب 

فالشارع السوري يا صديقي ونبضه يُريدون عودة الأوضاع إلى ما كانت عليه ، لأن موسم السياحة انضرب كرمال فئة قليلة لا تعرف ماذا تريد بل همّها أن تخرج للشارع فقط دون أي أهداف واضحة ، لاحظ أن الذين يخرجون للشوارع هم أولاد المدارس والكثير من الشباب المتحمّس الذين ينجرفون وراء عواطفهم ويستطيع أياً كان التلاعب في مشاعرهم وتحريكها كيفما يشاء ...
ومن ثم حضرتك نسيت أن الشعب اختار بشّار كقائد مرتين ...

*وأخيراً لم أفهم لماذا وضعت على أن الدستور السوري ينص على أن الرئيس يجب أن يكون مسلم ، عندك شك أن الرئيس بشّار مسلم ؟ أم أنك تريد إلغاء هذه المادة من الدستور؟؟
*
شكراً


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2011)

> اسمحولي اقول رأيي و أرجوكم لا تقولوا انت لست سوريا فلا تتكلم عن سوريا..فسوريا ليست عزبة و ليست بلدا صغيرا في اقاصي الدنيا لا يحظى باهتمام أحد بل أنها بلد عظيم و كبير و في قلب كل عربي .. و مصر بالذات طالما كانت شريكا ثقافيا و حضاريا أصيلا لسوريا و لا تنسوا ان مصر و سوريا كانت في وقت ما بلد واحد.
> 
> و في النهاية ليس هناك قانون يمنع أي انسان مهما كانت جنسيته ان يبدي رأيه في نظام أي بلد آخر.


*يعني رأي كم سوري قرأت في هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل ستعرف سوريا أكثر منا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*يا عزيزي قبل هذه الفورة التي يقوم بها حثالات السوريين كنا نعيش عصراً ذهبياً بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة من معنى  وسأوضح ذلك تباعاً .*



> وفقا لتقرير منظمة الشفافية الدولية الأخير ، تحتل سوريا المركز 127 من بين أكثر دول العالم فسادا وتراجعا في الشفافية المالية والاقتصادية.


 
*في البداية سأعدد لك التطورات الاقتصادية في عهد الرئيس بشار الأسد فقط كمثال :*
*1 - الميزانية تضاعفت 9 أضعاف من 50 مليار ليرة (حوالي مليار دولار) إلى 450 مليار ليرة .*
*2 - الدولار كان 52 ليرة وأصبح 47 ليرة .*
*3 - رافق هذه الزيادة في قيمة الليرة عالمياً زيادات متتالية للحد الأدنى من الرواتب ما يعني أن دخل الفرد ارتفع عالمياً بشكل ملحوظ .*
*4 - لم يبق على سورية أي دَيْن أبداً .*
*5 - السياحة في العام الماضي أعلى معدل في تاريخها ، وذلك بتطور 14 % عن العام الذي يسبقه ، لكن هذا العام دمروها .*
*إلخ إلخ إلخ .*

*ثانياً : من صاحب هذا التصنيف المعتوه وما أغراضه ؟؟؟؟؟*

*ثالثاً : نحن غير مضطرين لنوضح لهم أين تذهب أموالنا ، فنحن دولة في حالة استعداد دائم للحرب ، فهل يريدون أن نوضح لهم أيضاً طبيعة الإنفاق السري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




> يبدو لي من كلامكم أنكم تتحدثون عن بلد مختلف تماما عن الذي نتابع يوميا اخباره في جميع وسائل الاعلام و كأن العالم كله من شرقه لغربه يشترك في تدبير مؤامرة لاسقاط الأسد..و كأن كل ما نسمعه من قديم عن قمعية النظام السوري و استبداده كان جزءا من هذه المؤامرة. و هذه نظرية لا تقنعني بالمرة..


*يعني هل سيعرف أحد سوريا أكثر من السوريين ؟؟؟؟؟*
*فعلاً بلد مختلف تماماً عما تراه في وسائل الإعلام (عدا التلفزيون السوري وسوريا الأخبارية والدنيا والـ otv اللبنانية والمنار اللبنانية والـ nbn اللبنانية والعالم الإيرانية) وسأجبرك على تصديق المؤامرة بالحقائق :*
*1 - الصحف الإسرائيلية بما فيها يديعوت أحرونوت فضحت هذه المؤامرة التي حصلت بموجبها قطر على كأس العالم مقابل دور الجزيرة والقرضاوي .*
*2 - تأكيداً للجزء الأول ، كشف ناصر قنديل (سياسي لبناني) تقريراً أميركياً يتحدث عن مؤسستين في الشرق الأوسط أهم من الدول : الجزيرة + حزب الله ، وكشفت الإعلامية لونا (سورية مستقيلة من الجزيرة) في كتاب المحافظين الجدد دستورهم لقلب الأنظمة المعادية باستخدام الإعلام العالمي .*
*واضحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*3 - لماذا هذا التعتيم على البحرين ، والتحريض الموجه على سوريا ؟؟؟*
*4 - أبله من يعتقد أنه توجد أي وسيلة إعلامية غير مسيسة ، ولدي في المنتدى العام (راجع مواضيعي) سلسلة فضائح رهيبة لمختلف وسائل الإعلام بالوثائق ثم مللت لكن لدي مئات الفضائح الرهيبة .*
*5 - عندما قتل 70 متظاهر في حماة الأسبوع الماضي بعد أن حاولوا احتلال الساحة وإحراق قصر العدلي ، وكان هناك زيارة لوزير خارجيتنا في اليوم التالي للإمارات ، لم يفتح أحد في العالم فمه ، لأنهم كانوا قد تأملوا أن نقبل بشروطهم ، ولكننا حتى اليوم لم نقبل ، ويوم نقبل بهذه الشروط تـُحَل كل المشاكل .*
*6 - كشف غسان بن جدو (تونسي استقال من الجزيرة بسبب مؤامرتها ضد سوريا) عن مسؤوول عراقي رفيع المستوى أكد أن الجيش الأميركي أطلق 700 مقاتل من القاعدة وسلحهم ومررهم عبر الحدود إلى سوريا .*

*هذا بعض ما لدي ، حقائق بحتة ، هل تستطيع بعد اليوم أن تنكر المؤامرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




> سوريا بلد يحكمها رجل و ابنه منذ اكثر من أربعين عاما و العد مستمر..


*يا حبيبي جورج بوش الابن حكم فترتين ووالده حكم فترتين ، فهل قال أحد أن الأسرة حكمت أميركا 16 سنة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




> عند وفاة حافظ الاسد, تم ترقية بشار الى رتبة فريق بسرعة قياسية متجاوزا رتبتين عسكريتين وذلك بموجب مرسوم تشريعي، وذلك ليتم تمكينه من قيادة الجيش.


*مخطئ يا أخي الحبيب ، ولعلك تقصد بعد استشهاد باسل الأسد ، وتمت الترقيات على فترات متتالية لا يومين كما تدعي .*




> تم تعديل فقرة من الدستور تختص بالعمر ليتم التمكن من انتخابه، ثم عينه الرئيس المؤقت عبد الحليم خدام قائداً للجيش والقوات المسلحة في اليوم التالي (نعم في اليوم التالي مباشرة!).


*نعم حدث تعديل للدستور بطريقة دستورية ، ما مشكلتك ؟؟؟*
*وحمداً لله على هذا التعديل ، فقد عشنا 10 سنوات ذهبية رائعة من الرخاء وحيز أوسع من الحريات دون أي مشاكل .*




> نظام الحكم في سوريا هو نظام فردي ليس فيه أي شكل من أشكال التعددية أو تداول السلطة.


*لا أفهم ما هذا الادعاء !!!!! يا أخي الحبيب أنت مغيب عن سوريا منذ سنوات بعيدة ، في سوريا العديد من الأحزاب ، وسمح للحزب الذي كان ممنوعاً وهو الحزب السوري القومي الاجتماعي صاحب الانتشار الواسع في سوريا ولبنان وقبرص . وتوجد أحزاب شيوعية وقومية وكردية وغيرها ، وتوجد تيارات وحركات معارضة موجودة رسمياً ، كما أنه تمكن العديد من المعارضين من الوصول للبرلمان في السنوات السابقة وهذا تطور وحيزات أوسع من الديموقراطية كنا نحصدها تدريجياً .*




> ينص الدستور السوري على أن رئيس الجمهورية يجب أن يكون مسلم.


*نعم فعلاً ، وأي نص في الدستور يمكن أن يتعدل دستورياً .*




> حسب منظمة هيومان رايتس ووتش فإن سوريا تحتل المركز 154 دوليًا من حيث احترام حقوق الإنسان، يعود ذلك بسبب تقييد إنشاء الأحزاب والرقابة على المنشورات السياسية والإنترنت فضلاً عن وجود عقوبة الإعدام ووضع السجون المتردي.


*الأمور كلها كانت في تطور رغم أنف هيومان رايتس ووتش المستغلة وفق أهواء الاستعمار القضائي الحديث ، وحتى حكم الإعدام المهم والضروري كان متوقفاً عن التنفيذ للأسف .*

*ورغم كل هذا لم تنكر القيادة السورية وجود أخطاء وفساد وتأخر في الكثير من الإصلاحات ولكن العديد من لاإصلاحات حدثت مؤخراً بما فيها رفع حالة الطوارئ وتغيير محافظ حمص ومنح الأكراد الجنسية ورفع الحد الأدنى للأجور وخفض سعر الوقود 25 % وإطلاق سرائح مئات السياسيين وإعادة الممتلكات التي صودرت من كل المنتمين للأخوان سابقاً لأصحابها وغيرها .*
*ولكن كل هذا تخفيه الجزيرة الحقيرة والإعلام العالمي المتآمر ، بالإضافة لكل الفيديوهات والوثائق التي طرحتها هنا .*

*أما مظاهرات الحثالات التي تؤخر الإصلاح وتعيق الوطن والتي دمرت السياحة وهددت الاقتصاد وغطت على نشاطات المسلحين والاشتباكات أعتبرها خيانة للأسباب التي ذكرتها .*

*وعلى كل حال رأي السوريين الذي تراه خير من ألف كلمة ، والتأييد السوري في الأقليات التي تبلغ 33% يبلغ حوالي 99% .*
*وهذا لوحده يعكس كثيراً من طائفية بغيضة لهذه الفورة الحقيرة التي لا ترى إلا طائفة الرئيس .*


----------



## وسام شاه (10 يونيو 2011)

تصحيح بسيط على الهامش: بوش الأب و الابن حكموا امريكا 12 سنة فقط لأن بوش الاب لم ينتخب للفترة الثانية...

و بغض النظر عن الفرق بين 40 سنة و 12 سنة ، أنا اريد ان اسألك سؤال:
هل ضميرك الحي مقتنع فعلا بأن هذه المقارنة في محلها؟ أقصد المقارنة بين حالة الأسد الأب و الابن و حالة بوش الأب و الابن؟ أو بين النظام السوري و "الادارة" الأمريكية؟

هل تعرف لماذا حدثت الثورة المصرية؟ 
هل تعرف أن واحدا من أهم الأسباب ان لم يكن اهمها على الاطلاق هو سيناريو التوريث الذي كان يعد له ابن الرئيس السابق؟

و على فكرة جمال مبارك هو الآخر كان سيحكم مصر بشكل دستوري و لكن هذا يحدث فقط في أنظمة تغير دساتيرها بنفس السرعة التي يغير بها المرء حذاءه ..الانظمة التي تفصل دساتيرها حسب مقاس حكامها..

أتمنى كل الاستقرار و الرخاء للشعب السوري العظيم فهو يستحق افضل مما هو فيه بكثير؟


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (10 يونيو 2011)

*أخونا وسام، الكلام عن التغيير والديمقراطية هو غطاء كاذب لمخطط لتقسيم الدول العربية وتفتيتها الى دويلات طائفية وقومية متصارعة. بعد سقوط النظام المصري المُطبّع مع اسرائيل تم الرد من خلال ضرب النظام السوري المعادي ، يعني عملوها ده قصاد ده، فاهمني؟

سوريا بلد معروف تاريخيا بالإنقلابات، الرئيس الأسد على الأقل حفظ استقرارها وأمنها. طبعا يوجد فساد، وفساد مُستفحل، ولكن قلب النظام لن يزيد الأمور الا سوءا. والرئيس الأسد مُستعد للإصلاح لأنه رجل وطني وصادق. أما تحويل سوريا الى إمارة للإرهاب السلفي الفاشي فهذا كعشم ابليس في الجنّة.*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2011)

> تصحيح بسيط على الهامش: بوش الأب و الابن حكموا امريكا 12 سنة فقط لأن بوش الاب لم ينتخب للفترة الثانية...
> 
> و بغض النظر عن الفرق بين 40 سنة و 12 سنة ، أنا اريد ان اسألك سؤال:
> هل ضميرك الحي مقتنع فعلا بأن هذه المقارنة في محلها؟ أقصد المقارنة بين حالة الأسد الأب و الابن و حالة بوش الأب و الابن؟ أو بين النظام السوري و "الادارة" الأمريكية؟
> ...


*هل هذا كل ما أعجبك في الموضوع ؟؟*
*ولعلمك ضميري مقتنع جداً بكل حرف أقوله ، فأنا وكل السوريين الذين رأيت آراءهم لسنا مجبرين على قول أي حرف ، ومع ذلك ترى هذا الدفاع بضراوة .*

*والمقارنة لأنك تعتبر أن الرئيس السوري قد حكم 40 عاماً !!!!!!!!!!*
*علماً أن فترة حكمه مغايرة جداً ، ساد الفقر الفترة السابقة لعهده بسبب الحصارات الاقتصادية المريرة والضغوطات الدولية التي شهدناها .*

*وفترته شهدت رخاء كما طرحت ، وتطوراً رهيباً ، وعهد مختلف شهد دخول الانترنت والموبايل والمولات والجامعات الخاصة والوكالات العالمية والبنوك الخاصة وأصبحت وكأنك ترى بلداً آخراً ، ولا يعيبه أنه عظيم ابن عظيم .*

*وأرجوك لا تقارنه بأي قائد عربي آخر ، فشعبيته عليك أن تأتي لتراها بنفسك ، وحتى إحدى منظمات الإحصاء ذكرت أنه أكثر قائد له صفحات مؤيدة على الفيس بوك إحداها تحوي 190 ألف عضو من السوريين متفوقة على صفحة الثورة السورية رغم أنها تحوي الآلاف المؤلفة من السعوديين والمصريين وأبناء بقية الدول العربية ممن خدعهم الإعلام ، أو ممن لبوا نداء الطائفية ، فهذه الصفحة ليست إلا من فئة توجيه الكلام بالقول "مجوسي" و"صفوي" و"إيراني" و"نصيري" وشتائم لحزب الله ولإيران .*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2011)

> أتمنى كل الاستقرار و الرخاء للشعب السوري العظيم فهو يستحق افضل مما هو فيه بكثير؟



*أخي الحبيب هل ستتمنى لنا أكثر مما نتمناه لأنفسنا ؟؟ *
*هل ستحمل همنا أكثر منا ؟؟؟؟*
*هل تعتقد أننا أغبياء إذ نتمسك به بهضه الضراوة ؟؟؟؟؟*

*كنا نعيش استقراراً وأماناً يدهش له السياح ، كنا مصنفين الثالث عالمياً من حيث الأمان والاستقرار وفعلياً الأول ، وذلك ما أدى للتطور السياحي الذي ذكرته لك .*

*واليوم باتت الاشتباكات المسلحة مسألة معتادة ، والذبح على الهوية حدث أكثر من مرة ، كل هذا من سببه إلا الفورجية السفلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*أما الرخاء فالأمر نفسه ، لقد عطلوا السياحة ، وتدنت قيمة الليرة ، وعطلوا أشغال الناس ، الكثيرون خسروا أعمالهم ، للأسف .*

*أنظر إلى هذه الحثالات التي تراها تهتف بالحرية ، هل رأيت شخصاً واحداً يبدو على هيئته استعداده لتزويج ابنته لمن تحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*هذه أبسط حرية ، والحرية الحقيقية تبدأ من فكر الإنسان ، وهي سائدة لدى المؤيدين المتحررين (كل الأقليات في سوريا متحررة جداً وكذلك توجد فئات متحررة في الأكثرية ليست بالقليلة ونسبة التأييد لدى هؤلاء خرافية) ، لا لدى هذه الحثالات التي تستجيب لفتاوى اللوطي السلفي المدعو عرعور (لوطي فعلاً لا شتماً) .*


----------



## Alcrusader (10 يونيو 2011)

*النظام في سورية فاسد، فهو نظام بعثي، ومعروف تاريخ حزب البعث الإجرامي والدموي في الكثير من الدول عبر التاريخ مثل العراق، ولبنان، وسورية نفسها...  لذلك أنا ضده. ولكني أمام هذا الوضع أقف محتار، ما البديل المتوفر للنظام البعثي لو إنتهى؟

الجواب: الفوضى. الهمجية. البربرية. إمارات إسلامية. نظام الشريعة. وسنعود إلى زمان الخلافة البربرية.

وهذا يعني أن الأقليات ستكون الضحية الأولى في هذا التحول. يعني التاريخ سيعيد نفسه، وسنرجع إلى ما يشبه  العصر العثماني وما قبل. يعني المسيحي يدفع الجزية، أو يسلم، أو يقتل وتباع عيلته في سوق العبيد، وكل تلك الهمجية...

أنا ضد هذا الأمر إطلاقاً.
لذلك أنا حالياً أتعاطف مع النظام القائم الان، إلى حين وجود نظام بديل، ديمقراطي، يحترم الجميع بما فيهم الاقليات، ولا يفرق بين أحد سواء بسبب الدين أو الطائفة أو العرقيات.*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2011)

*معك حق أخي الحبيب ، لك من هلأ العلويين عم ينقتلوا عالهوية ، وتعا شوف العلوية عنا ، يمكن ما بتفرقن عن المسيحية ، وجكارة بالمتطرفين عم ينزلوا مسيرات بالشورتات القصيرة في الساحل ، وبعض المسيرات بالشام .*


----------



## Alcrusader (10 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *معك حق أخي الحبيب ، لك من هلأ العلويين عم ينقتلوا عالهوية ، وتعا شوف العلوية عنا ، يمكن ما بتفرقن عن المسيحية ، وجكارة بالمتطرفين عم ينزلوا مسيرات بالشورتات القصيرة في الساحل ، وبعض المسيرات بالشام .*


*
شوف المشكلة هم السنة. وخاصة المتشديدين دينياً.
وهم كذلك في لبنان، واخرها كان فتح الإسلام.

العلويين مثلهم مثل المسيحين والشيعة، هم أقلية في هيدي  المنطقة لو مهما كان عددهم.
لذلك هناك مشاكل دائماً.
الأكراد أيضاً لهم وضع خاص، وهم مشكلتهم مشكلة كبيرة. يعني يجب إعطاء لهم دولة، وتلك الدولة يجب أن تكون بين العراق، إيران، تركيا، وسورية. والنفط في تلك المنطقة هو المشكلة المشاكل... 
وكمان هم لهم دور بالفلتان يلي حاصل بسورية.

أنا  عراف عن شو عم  تتكلم عنه خيي ، هيدا  كله حصل في لبنان قبل أن يجري في سورية. لبنان كان المختبر حيث تم تجريب كل تلك الأساليب طوال سنين الحرب، وهي الأن تعتمد في حروب المنطقة. من تفجير سيارات، إلى القتل على الهوية، والإغتيالات، والخطف... إلخ.

لذلك يجب التصرف بذكاء شديد، للخروج من المأزق. ولا يجب  تتكل على تركيا أو إيران لأن كلن منها لها أجندة خاصة بها، ولا تهتم إلى أمركم ، بل إلى أمر مصالحها.
دعونا لا ننسى ذلك.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2011)

*تركيا !!! العثمانيين الكلاب ،، اليوم هددونا بالتدخل العسكري*
*نحن مشكلتنا مش داخلية ،، لو بس داخلية كنا حليناها بـ 24 ساعة بالكتير .*
*والنظام مستحيل مستحيل مستحيل يسقط داخلياً ، أقوى ما بتتخيل .*
*الخوف الخارجي ، وما بتوقع أوروبا ولا أميركا خايفين عالحريات بسوريا ، بس كمان حجة علينا ، يعني إذا قتلنا دجاجة بدن يتخذوا إجراءات .*

*وبصراحة أنا بخاف من الإصلاحات ، عنا الإسلاميين آكلين هوا ، ما بيسترجوا يفتحوا تمن ولا يحكوا حدا ليش هيك لابس ولا البنت شو عاملة ، وبالنسبة إلي هي أهم حرية .*

*محتار بالمخرج ، لأنو المخرج يا إرضاء كامل يا إسكات كامل ، إذا المخرج إرضاء كامل وهالشي بدو يخرس الغرب هو الإصلاح متل ما قلتلك موقفي منو ، وإذا المخرج هو إسكات الي عم يطلعوا = الجيش ، بلشت تهديدات العثمانيين وهدول ما بينعلق معن عسكرياً لأنن بالناتو .*

*أما إذا ما حدا قصفنا فإسقاط النظام حلم إبليس بالجنة .*


----------



## وسام شاه (10 يونيو 2011)

Alcrusader قال:


> *النظام في سورية فاسد، فهو نظام بعثي، ومعروف تاريخ حزب البعث الإجرامي والدموي في الكثير من الدول عبر التاريخ مثل العراق، ولبنان، وسورية نفسها...  لذلك أنا ضده. ولكني أمام هذا الوضع أقف محتار، ما البديل المتوفر للنظام البعثي لو إنتهى؟
> 
> الجواب: الفوضى. الهمجية. البربرية. إمارات إسلامية. نظام الشريعة. وسنعود إلى زمان الخلافة البربرية.
> 
> ...



انا متفق معك في كل كلمة الا في تعاطفك مع النظام الحالي و انا اصلا لم اقل ان العنصرية الدينية بديل أفضل من نظام الاسد أو أي نظام آخر بل ان الدولة الدينية هي أسوأ اشكال الأنظمة على الاطلاق..هذا أمر أنا لم اناقشه اصلا..

أنا أقول ان النظام لم يستوعب الدرس مثل كل الأنظمة العربية التي تتهاوى الآن..النظام كان يستطيع - لو أراد - ان يؤسس لديمقراطية حقيقية تجنب سوريا ما تمر به الآن..


صدقني يا أخي جميعنا لم نكن نتمنى ان يحدث ما يحدث الآن في أي من الدول العربية.. و لكنه يحدث رغم ذلك و لن يوقفه أنك غير موافق عليه.. و لكن قد يوقفه اصلاحات حقيقية و ليس مجرد قرارات شكلية..


----------



## استفانوس (11 يونيو 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> أنا أقول ان النظام لم يستوعب الدرس مثل كل الأنظمة العربية
> 
> *نظام سورية يختلف كل الاختلاف عن الانظمة التي انت بصددها*
> *نسيج سورية متفق كليا*
> ...


* ليس في سورية اصلاحات وقرارات شكلية بل حقيقة اما المغرضون والمخربون هم يقولون هذا مع احترامي الشديد لك*
*منذ استلم الدكتور بشار لم تتوقف الاصلاحات الجدية وهذا معروف عند كل سوري شريف *
*وانها لاتعد ولاتحصى*
*اما محب المال والذي يلهس وراء امارة قد يكون حذاء قدمه ضيق فيرجح السبب على النظام ويطالب باصلاحات بين قوسين جدية*
*عزيزي اسف ان كان كلامي ثقيل على مسمعك فارجو المعذرة*
*احب ان اقول لن تجد بلد نموذجي بلا مفسدين ولااخطاء*
*ونحن السوريين نعلم ان في سورية فلة تستخدم الفساد*
*والرئيس بشار واحد من الذين يحاربون الفساد*
*ونحن لانطمح لدولة نموذجية مريخية ابدا*
*بل لبلد يحترم الاخر ومنتح للاخر ويقبل الاخر الا اذا كان يريد خراب البلد*
*حفظ الرب سورية شعبا وقادة من كل مفسد وطامع*
*مع محبتي*


----------



## استفانوس (11 يونيو 2011)

وحدات الجيش تواصل مهمتها في جسر الشغور



*وكالة الأنباء السورية، سانا تنقل عن مندوبها في إدلب أن وحدات الجيش ألقت القبض على مجموعة قيادية للتنظيمات المسلحة في جسر الشغور، هذا وتتمركز وحدات الجيش على مداخل المدينة، في إطار تنفيذ مهامها التي بدأتها لإعادة الأمن والطمأنينة إلى سكان المنطقة والقرى المحيطة بها بعدما روعتهم عناصر التنظيمات الإرهابية المسلحة.*
*كما ألقت وحدات الجيش القبض على عدد كبير من أفراد هذه التنظيمات، التي قامت بتفجير كمائن نصبتها لوحدات الجيش بالديناميت الذي سرقته في وقت سابق من منطقة سد وادي أبيض.*
*كما أحبطت وحدات الجيش محاولات التنظيمات المسلحة الإجرامية محاصرة صوامع الحبوب الموجودة في المنطقة وتهديد الأهالي بحرق محاصيلهم الزراعية وحرق كل مركبة ستنقل الحبوب إلى الصوامع.*
*هذا وقد عبر أهالي المناطق المحيطة بجسر الشغور عن فرحتهم العارمة بقدوم الجيش، مؤكدين أن إحساس الأمان قد عاد إليهم بعد أن روعتهم التنظيمات الإرهابية المسلحة،*
*وكانت هذه التنظيمات أضرمت النار بالمحاصيل الزراعية والأحراش في وقامت بالاعتداء على عناصر الجيش والأمن والتمثيل بجثث الشهداء.*
2011-06-11


----------



## The Antiochian (11 يونيو 2011)

*حلوووووووووو الرب يحمي جيشنا وينصرو*
*وكالعادة يعود بعد أن أتم مهمته بنجاح*


----------



## استفانوس (11 يونيو 2011)

سورية مثال للتسامح والعيش والانسجام



*البابا بندكتس السادس عشر، يقول إن سورية مثال للتسامح والعيش والانسجام بين المسلمين والمسيحيين.. وخلال تقبله أوراق اعتماد السفير السوري الجديد لدى الفاتيكان حسام الدين الا، *
*أعرب البابا عن أمله بأن يستمر الانسجام ويتوسع بين جميع المكونات الوطنية لتحقيق الصالح العام للجميع وتعزيز الوحدة الوطنية على أساس العدالة والتضامن.*
*كما رأى البابا أن الأحداث الأخيرة في بعض بلدان المتوسط أظهرت رغبة في تحقيق مستقبل أفضل في مختلف المجالات وفي*
*إجراء إصلاحات ملحة في المجالات السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية بشكل يحترم العيش المشترك والحقوق المشروعة للأفراد والمجتمعات، مشيرا إلى أهمية تحقيق السلام في الشرق الأوسط من خلال تسوية شاملة للنزاع في المنطقة.*
2011-06-10


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يونيو 2011)

*الجيش السوري يكتشف مقبرة جماعية لرجال الأمن في جسر الشغور بحضور 20 محطة تلفزيونية بينها الـ LBC والـ ANB ومحطات عالمية أخرى ترافقه في هذه العملية العسكرية .*


----------



## استفانوس (14 يونيو 2011)

*وحدات الجيش تضبط أسلحة متطورة وجوازات سفر وشرائح هواتف نقالة كانت بحوزة التنظيمات الإرهابية المسلحة في جسر الشغور* 
تاريخ الخبر :2011-06-14 09:46:59





ضبطت وحدات الجيش خلال ملاحقتها التنظيمات الإرهابية المسلحة في جسر الشغور أسلحة وجوازات سفر وشرائح هواتف تركية وبزات عسكرية وسيارات مفخخة. 
وأفاد مراسل سانا في إدلب أن الجيش ضبط في المدينة أسلحة متطورة عبارة عن /ار بي جي/ ورشاشات وأسلحة فردية وبزات عسكرية استخدمتها عناصر التنظيمات المسلحة لتصوير أنفسهم والادعاء بأنهم من رجال الجيش وذلك لفبركة الأكاذيب وبثها على قنوات التحريض الإعلامي للنيل من سمعة الجيش. 
وأشار إلى العثور مع عناصر التنظيمات المسلحة على جوازات سفر ليتمكنوا من الهرب على الحدود المفتوحة من جهة تركيا في حال دخول وحدات الجيش إضافة إلى امتلاكهم لشرائح موبايل تركية وأخرى من دول عربية وهواتف من نوع الثريا التي تعمل عبر الأقمار الصناعية. 
وقال مندوب التلفزيون السوري إن العصابات الإرهابية سرقت الديناميت من المقالع واستخدمته في تفخيخ الجسور لافتا إلى أن وحدات الهندسة في الجيش قامت بتفكيك الكثير من هذه الألغام والأفخاخ التي كانت موصولة بصواعق كهربائية لتفجيرها عن بعد أو عن طريق الأسلاك. 
وأشار إلى أن التدمير الذي مارسته العصابات المسلحة أدى إلى تدمير كل المنشآت الحكومية والأملاك العامة في جسر الشغور وحتى الفرن الآلي الوطني لم يسلم من إجرامهم كما قاموا بسرقة البنوك الموجودة في المنطقة وحرقوا المجمع القضائي ما يثبت أن معظمهم من المجرمين وأن عملية الحرق هي لإخفاء الملفات حيث فجروا المبنى الأرضي بالديناميت وقاموا بإتلاف الأضابير التي توثق جرائمهم. وقال إن بعض الموقوفين من عناصر التنظيمات الإرهابية المسلحة اعترفوا بوجود مقابر جماعية أخرى غير التي تم اكتشافها الأحد واعترفوا بقيامهم بحفر أماكن عميقة جدا لوضع الجثث حتى لا يتم اكتشافها من الجيش.
مراسلو وسائل الإعلام المرافقون للجيش في جسر الشغور يتعرضون لكمين في طريق عودتهم من فلول عناصر التنظيمات المسلحة.
وتعرض مراسلو وسائل الإعلام المرافقون للجيش العربي السوري في دخوله جسر الشغور لكمين في طريق عودتهم إلى دمشق بين الرستن وتلبيسة من فلول عناصر التنظيمات  الإرهابية المسلحة. 
وقال نضال حميدي مراسل تلفزيون الجديد في اتصال هاتفي مع التلفزيون السوري مساء أمس: إن كمين اليوم هو الثالث الذي يتعرض له مراسلو وسائل الإعلام من عناصر التنظيمات الإرهابية المسلحة مشيرا الى انه خلال تغطية الأحداث في سهل الغاب باتجاه جسر الشغور تم استهداف السيارات التي تقل المراسلين في ناحية الزيارة بقنابل يدوية مصنوعة من الديناميت. 
وأضاف حميدي تعرضنا لكمين آخر يوم السبت عند قرية اشتبرق حيث أطلق علينا عناصر التنظيمات الإرهابية الرصاص بشكل كثيف ويبدو أننا كنا مراقبين من قبلهم. 
وأشار حميدي إلى انه في طريق عودة المراسلين إلى دمشق خرجت بعض الدراجات النارية بين الرستن وتلبيسة ولحقت بهم لكن سائقي السيارات التي كانت تقلهم استطاعوا الافلات من الحواجز التي أقامتها العناصر المسلحة. 
وقال حميدي لقد حققنا رسالتنا التي ذهبنا من اجلها إلى جسر الشغور وهي إظهار الحقيقة واطلاع الناس على الحقائق على ارض الواقع مشيرا إلى المجزرة التي يندى لها جبين الإنسانية والتي شاهدها العالم كله بحق بعض عناصر الأمن الذين مثل بجثثهم على يد التنظيمات الإرهابية المسلحة. 
وأضاف حميدي ذهبنا مع الاعلاميين الاخرين إلى مكان المقبرة الجماعية بدلالة احد عناصر التنظيمات المسلحة والذي اعترف بأنه وعصابته قتلوا العناصر ودفنوهم في هذا المكان حيث انهمرت دموع كل من كان حاضرا لتغطية اكتشاف المقبرة لبشاعة الطريقة التي قتل فيها هؤلاء العناصر والتي لا يقبلها أي دين أو عرف ولا يقبلها أي إنسان عاقل. 
وقال حميدي التقينا ببعض عناصر التنظيمات الإرهابية الذين ألقى الجيش القبض عليهم وسألناهم لماذا فعلتم هذا.. وكانوا يجيبوننا بأنهم نادمون بعدما قتلوا الناس ومثلوا بجثثهم واعتدوا على الممتلكات العامة والخاصة وحرقها كما سألنا آخر من التنظيمات الإرهابية حول من غرر به فأجابنا بانه إمام المسجد الذي يذهب إليه فسأله إعلامي آخر وهل الدين ينص على ان تقوم بأعمال القتل والتخريب فلم يجبنا.


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يونيو 2011)

*في الأمس عرضت التلفزيونات المرافقة للجيش في عمليته اكتشاف مقبرة جماعية جديدة برجال الأمن في جسر الشغور تعود لعشر أيام سابقة ، أي لفترة الإجرام الذي مارسه المسلحون قبل دخول الجيش .*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (16 يونيو 2011)

سوريا وسيناريو التدخل العسكري التركي




هوشنك بروكا 
سوريا وسيناريو التدخل العسكري التركي 


لن نبالغ إن قلنا بأنّ تركيا كانت من أكثر الدول(القريبة والبعيدة) حرصاً على النظام السوري، وأكثرها جديةً في تقديم المبادرات تلو المبادرات لإخراج نظام الأسد من أزمته. ليس لأن لتركيا مصالح اقتصادية وثقافية ودبلوماسية وأمنية كثيرة تربطها مع النظام السوري، وإنما أيضاً لأنّ سوريا تشكّل بالنسبة لها "عمقاً استراتيجياً" لا يُستهان به. فبينهما حدودٌ طويلة وحساسة جداً تصل إلى ما يقارب ال900 كم، يتوزع على جانبيه الأكراد، الذين لا يزالون يعتبرون قضيتهم في البلدين "قضية أرض وشعب". 
فالحرص التركي على الاستقرار والثبات السوريين، نابع من هذا "العمق الإستراتيجي"، لأن استقرار تركيا مرتبط إلى درجةٍ كبيرة باستقرار سوريا، لهذا ليس صدفةً أن يعتبر الكثير من المسؤولين الأتراك الأزمة السورية الراهنة، "مشكلةً تركية" تمس الداخل التركي، بقدر كونها مشكلة سورية. 
بعد فشل الوساطة التركية بين الشعب السوري ونظامه، بسبب رفض هذا الأخير القيام بأية إصلاحات جديّة حقيقية، كما كان مطلوباً، وبعد يأس الطرف التركي من وعود الأسد التي لم يتحقق منها شيء، وتمادي نظامه في غيه، واستمراره في ركوب الحل الأمني وارتكاب المجاز والقتل بالجملة بحق المتظاهرين والمدنيين العزّل، طريقاً وحيداً للخروج من أزمته، دارت تركيا ظهرها له كليّاً، وقالت كلمتها مع "بعض" المعارضة السورية ضد النظام. 
رئيس الوزراء التركي، رجب طيب أردوغان(الذي حقق حزبه فوزاً كبيراً بنسبة 50.4 في الانتخابات التشريعية للمرة الثالثة على التوالي، وبذلك سيكون قادراً على تشكيل الحكومة بمفرده، كونه سيتمتع بالغالبية المطلقة في البرلمان، أي 326 مقعداً من أصل 550) كان قد أعلن موقف بلاده قبيل الانتخابات، عمّا يجري في سوريا بكلّ وضوح، قائلاً: "أنّ الأسد يستخف بالموقف ويصرّ على التعامل مع شعبه بوحشية". أردوغان قالها صراحةً بأنّ تركيا لا تستطيع الدفاع في المحافل الدولية، عمّا سماها ب"الفظاعات" التي يرتكبها النظام السوري. ضد شعبه بوحشية. 
أما الرئيس التركي عبدالله غول، فقد كان أكثر وضوحاً من أردوغان بقوله، أن "تركيا مستعدة لكلّ السيناريوهات إزاء الوضع في سوريا، سواء كانت مدنيةً أو عسكرية". 
جاء هذا بعد أقل من شهر من الموقف الذي أعلنه وزير الخارجية التركية أحمد داوود أوغلو بأنّ بلاده ترفض أي تدخل أجنبي في سوريا، لأن "أي تدخل أجنبي في بلد مثل سوريا له بنية اجتماعية متنوعة قد تكون له تداعيات مؤسفة" على حدّ قوله. 
أما الآن، بعد انتهاء شهر العسل التركي السوري، فتركيا مستعدة لهكذا تدخل، مدنياً كان أو عسكرياً"، إن تطلب الأمر، على حدّ قول المسؤولين الأتراك. 
نجاح أردوغان وحزبه في الانتخابات يعني أنّ الموقف التركي تجاه "سوريا الأسد" قابل للمزيد من التصعيد والتدخل. خصوصاً أنّ زعماء حزب العدالة والتنمية استخدموا الورقة السورية في لعبة الانتخابات، استخداماً ذكياً، لحصاد المزيد من الأصوات في الداخل التركي. 
مدنياً تدخلت تركيا في الشأن السوري خلال الأسابيع الماضية، بما فيه الكفاية. فهي احتضنت مؤتمرات وفعاليات بعضاً من أقطاب المعارضة السورية(لا سيما الأخوان المسلمون)، وقالت قبل أسابيع أنها تنوي إقامة ملاذات للاجئين السوريين الهاربين من بطش النظام، داخل الأراضي السورية، وهي الآن تستقبلهم داخل أرضيها، وتستعد لاستقبال المزيد من اللاجئين، خصوصاً بعد إعلان أردوغان ومسؤولين أتراك آخرين، بأن بلادهم لا تنوي إغلاق الحدود مع سوريا من جانبها. آخر الأخبار تتحدث عن نزوح حوالي 10 آلاف لاجئ سوري إلى تركيا. 
بعد تصريحات المسؤولين الأتراك الأخيرة، بدأنا نسمع روايات رسمية جديدة يروّج لها النظام، تقول ب"ضبط كميات كبيرة من الأسلحة على الحدود مع تركيا" وهو ما يعني ضمنياً اتهام سوريا لتركيا بدعم ما تسميها ب"الجماعات المسلحة" التي تسعى حسب رواية النظام لإقامة إمارات سلفية في سوريا. الروايات ذاتها، سمعنا النظام من قبل كيف يفبركها، ضد دول جارة أخرى. 
تركيا كانت قد بحثت خطةً لإقامة "منطقة عازلة" على الحدود مع سوريا إذا سعى مئات الآلاف من السوريين للجوء إلى أراضيها. 
دولياً تريد الولايات المتحدة الأميركية وحلفاءها في مجلس الأمن، ممارسة المزيد من الضغط على النظام السوري، لوقف حملات عنفه المفرط ضد المتظاهرين المناهضين له. 
لكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه ههنا، هو: هل سيرضخ النظام السوري لهكذا قرارٍ أممي، فيما لو صُدر؟ 
هل سيغيّر النظام السوري من سلوكه بالفعل، كما يطالبه الغرب منذ عقود؟ 
الواقع يقول: أنّ أشهراً من العقوبات الغربية والغضب الدولي على النظام السوري، فشلت حتى اللحظة في إقناع الأسد ونظامه بوقف إرهابه المنظّم ضد المتظاهرين العزّل. لا بل تمادى النظام في عنفه المفرط ضد المدنيين، وحصاره للمدن بالدبابات وقصف المدنيين بالمروحيات. 
شخصياً لا أعتقد أنّ النظام سيفعل ما يريده المجتمع الدولي منه. 
الأسد، لن يتعامل مع أيّ قرار قد يصدر قريباً من مجلس الأمن. هو قطع اتصالاته مع الأسرة الدولية منذ الآن. ربما لهذا هو لا يرد على اتصالات الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بان كي مون. 
النظام السوري سلك الخيار الأمني العسكري، طريقاً أوحداً للخروج من أزمته: إما هو أو الخراب. والأرجح أنه لن يتراجع عن هذا الخيار، لأن أيّ تراجع عن سلوكه هذا، سيعني سقوطه مقابل صعود الشعب. فلا هو يرضى أن يبقى حاكماً على سوريا ب"نصف نظام"، ولا الشعب يقبل بعد كلّ هذا الخراب وسفك الدماء أن يعود إلى سوريا ما قبل الثورة، شعباً ب"نصف وطن". 
الكلّ في المجتمع الدولي، يبدو حتى الآن، متفقاً على ضرورة تجنب تكرار السيناريو الليبي، بعدم التدخل في سوريا عسكرياً. 
ولكن حقيقة النظام السوري المتمادي في سلوكه العدواني ضد شعبه، ستثبت للعالم أجمع، أنّ لا مناص من هذا التدخل، عاجلاً أو آجلاً. 
تركيا، إذ تقول بأنها مستعدة لكافة الخيارات، بما فيها الخيار العسكري، يعني أنّ هكذا تدخل سيصبح ممكناً، لا بل ممكنا جداً، في القادم من سوريا. 
هي لن تترك ل"عمقها الإستراتيجي" في سوريا أن ينهار على مرآى من عينيها. 
من هنا يُفهم احتضان الأتراك لبعض المعارضة السورية، ومساهمتهم الفاعلة في تشكيل وتفعيل "البديل" القادم، للحكم في سوريا. 
تركيا الأردوغانية لا تخشى ممّن سيحكم في القادم من سوريا، طالما أنّ غالبية السكان في سوريا(حوالي 77%) هم مسلمون سنة. فأردوغان يعرف كصاحب مشروع "إسلام تركي سياسي معتدل"، من أين تؤكل الكتف. 
هو يعرف، كيف يكون فلسطينياً أكثر من عرفات، في ذات الوقت الذي تربط بلاده مع إسرائيل علاقات أكثر من جيدة على كافة المستويات. 
هو يعرف(وهو التركي الأعجمي) كيف يكون "معلماً" على العرب من أهل القرآن، يعلّمهم إسلامهم وعروبتهم. 
لهذا فإنّ تركيا التي أصبحت الآن صديقةً للثورة السورية وأهلها، لن تخشى ممن سيحكم في سوريا ما بعد الأسد. 
أكثر ما تخشاه تركيا في سوريا ما بعد الأسد، هو القضية الكردية، التي تشكّل امتداداً لقضية أكرادها، الذين يقارب تعدادهم ال18 مليون نسمة. 
صحيحٌ أن حزب العدالة والتنمية بقيادة أردوغان قد حقق نجاحاً كبيراً حتى الآن، على المستويين الداخلي والخارجي، إلا أنه فشل فشلاً ذريعاً في حلّ القضية الكردية، حلاً عادلاً. 
أردوغان، قال مراراً أنّ قضية الأكراد، هي قضيته، لكنه فشل حتى الآن، في إيجاد أية حلول ناجعة لها، ترضي جميع الأطراف. 
فالأكراد لا يزالون ممنوعون، حسب الدستور التركي، من ممارسة حقوقهم كشعب صاحب قضية، ضمن إطار الجمهورية التركية. 
أردوغان، نجح في كسر شوكة القوميين الأتراك(خصوصاً حزب الحركة القومية اليميني) الذين تراجعت شعبيتهم في الانتخابات الأخيرة كثيراً، لكنه فشل في تحقيق النجاح ذاته أمام الأكراد الممثلين بحزب السلام والديمقراطية، الذي نجح في زيادة مقاعده إلى 36 مقعداً ليحتل المرتبة الرابعة، بعد أن كان ممثلاً في الدورة السابقة ب20 مقعداً فقط. 
لا يمكن الإستهانة بالطبع، بهذا الوزن الانتخابي الكبير للأكراد في تركيا. لا سيما وأنّ حزب العمال الكردستاني قد فوّض حزب السلام والديمقراطية، بتمثيل الشعب الكردي وقضيته داخل تركيا. 
تركيا ندمت كثيراً من عدم تدخلها في عراق ما بعد صدام. وهو الأمر الذي أدخلها في مشاكل غير قليلة مع العراق الجديد، لا سيما بعد أن أصبحت كردستان العراق ذات الكيان شبه المستقل، جارةً مفروضة عليها. 
هي لا تريد الوقوع في فخ "كردستان أخرى" محتملة في سوريا. لأن ذلك سيؤثر بشكل مباشر على أكرادها، وسيدفعهم لممارسة المزيد من الضغط على تركيا، لتحقيق كردستانهم ونيل حقوقهم المشروعة فيها. 
الأرجح أن تركيا لن تقبل هذه المرّة، أن تُمرّر عليها صعود "كردستان أخرى" تُفرض عليها كجارة "غير مرغوبة فيها"، وهو الأمر الذي سيستوجب عليها التدخل عسكرياً في سوريا، طالما تقتضي مصالحها ذلك. 
هناك تخوّف كبير من تكرار النموذج العراقي في سوريا ما بعد الأسد. فالموزاييك السوري(سنة+علويون+أكراد+دروز+مسيحيون) ليس موزاييكاً منسجماً كما يُراد له أن يكون. 
قضية الأكراد والعلويين مثلاً، اللتين ستطفوان على السطح في سوريا ما بعد الأسد، هما قضيتان تركيتان أيضاً. 
تركيا تخشى من أن تشتعل هاتين القضيتين الحساستين على حدودها. ما يمكن أن يخلق لها المزيد من "وجع الرأس" واللاإستقرار في الداخل التركي(لا سيما على مستوى تركيبته الكردية)، الذي لا بّد أن يتأثر تأثيراً مباشراً بكلّ تحوّل يجري في الداخل السوري. 
ربما من هنا يمكن فهم موقف المسؤولين الأتراك، الذين ينظرون إلى ما يجري في سوريا، في كونه "قضية داخلية" أكثر من كونه قضيةً خارجية. 
ليس مستبعداً، أن يتكرر النموذج العراقي في سوريا، وهذا ما تخشاه تركيا ولن تقبل به أبداً. 
تركيا، ستسد الطريق بكلّ الوسائل المتاحة أمام حدوث "عراقٍ آخر" على حدودها. 
هي لن تقبل ب"إقليم كردي" آخر، جاراً لها. 
هي لن تقبل ب"عراق فيدرالي" آخر، في سوريا تسمح للأكراد بأن يحكموا أنفسهم بأنفسهم، حكماً ذاتياً في مناطقهم، لأن ذلك سيشكلّ دافعاً قوياً لأكرادها للمطالبة بالحكم الذاتي والخروج من سلطة المركزية التركية. 
هي لن تسمح بولادة "سوريا لا مركزية"، لأن خروج أيّ مكون سوري(خصوصاً المكوّن الكردي) من قرار المركز سواء عبر الإدارة الذاتية أو الحكم الفيدرالي، ربما يشكل تهديداً على المركزية التركية، القائمة على "دستورٍ مركزي" يعتبر كل مواطن ضمن الأراضي التركية، أياً كانت قوميته وإثنيته، "تركياً يساوي العالم". 
تركيا ترى في الداخل السوري داخلها، وفي المشكلة السورية مشاكلها. 
لذا هي ستلعب في القادم من سوريا بكلّ ما لديها من أوراق متاحة، وستستخدم كلّ الخيارات بما فيها خيار التدخل العسكري إن تطلب الأمر ذلك، للحؤول دون فرط العقد السوري، والفوز تالياً، بجارةٍ ترضيها وتحقق لها أكبر قدرٍ ممكن من مصالحها.

http://www.alraynews.com/Papers.aspx?id=14344


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يونيو 2011)

*فرحان بالعثمانيين ؟؟؟؟؟ لا جديد على سفالتهم وعثمانيتهم ؟؟؟؟؟*
*وتأكد بأنهم لن يدخلوا سوريا على بساط أحمدي ، بل سيتكبدون أفظع الخسائر ، وصار تدخلهم حلماً بالنسبة لأمثالك ممن يتمنون التدخل الأجنبي بعد أن أكدت إيران أن أي قاعدة ستستخدم ضد سوريا ستكون تحت مرمى صواريخها .*

*هل تريد أن تتدمر سوريا على يد العثمانيين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*هل تعلم أنك عدو مسيحيي سوريا الذين رأيت موقفهم في المنتدى ، والرب من سيتكفل بحسابك على هذا ، بل وتريد أن يتدخل العثمانيون عسكرياً في بلادهم !!!!!!!!!!*

*بكل حال يا أخي هذا الاحتمال ما يزال مستبعداً جداً .*
*ولاحظ أن من لجؤوا إلى تركيا معظمهم من النساء والأطفال كما صور الإعلام ، لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لأن الرجال يحملون السلاح في وجه الجيش .*
*اليوم المنطقة صارت آمنة وبإمكانهم العودة .*

*هذه المقالة مليئة بالأخطاء .*
*يكفي من سفالة كاتبها أن يصنف سوريا على أنها شعب ونظام ، علماً أن المؤيدين على الأقل على الأقل أكثر من نصف الشعب السوري .*
*يكفي من سفالة كاتبها أن يدعي أنه عنف منظم ضد المتظاهرين ، علماً أن السلاح لا يستخدم ضد أي مظاهرة إلا إذا حاول المتظاهرون احتلال الساحات أو حرق الأبنية أو قتل رجال الأمن .*

*وقد خرج صديق لي في مظاهرة وظهرت صورته في الجزيرة والجميع يعلم ذلك ، ولم يتعرض له أحد ، لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يونيو 2011)

*وجكارة فيك ، صرح وزير خارجية روسيا سيرجي لافروف في الأمس أن سوريا تواجه تمرداً مسلحاً منظماً ، ولا يمكن لأي دولة أن تسكت على ذلك .*


----------



## وسام شاه (17 يونيو 2011)

أثناء الثورة المصرية كنا نسمع نفس الكلام بالحرف الواحد..
نفس الكلام عن المؤامرات و "الصوابع" الخارجية و الداخلية من اخوان و حماس و صهاينة و امريكان و ايران و قطر و كنتاكي و أي هبل و خلاص..و في النهاية سقط النظام.. 

مع أنني و أصدقائي شاركنا في كل المظاهرات تقريبا و أؤكد لكم اننا لم نكن جزءأ من أي مؤامرة..

و مع ذلك انا لا استبعد وجود مؤامرات فعلا و لكن المؤامرات كالفيروسات لا تصيب الا الجسد المريض فاقد المناعة و رغم ان بشار الاسد يعرف ذلك بحكم انه طبيب لكنه فشل في تشخيص المرض مبكرا عندما صرح أثناء الثورة المصرية أن سوريا محصنة ضد المظاهرات لانها لا تربطها علاقات باسرائيل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لم يدرك ان حرية الشعوب هي المصل الواقي ضد أي مؤامرة..لأن في هذه الحالة الشعب هو الذي سيحمي النظام..

هل سمعتم عن دولة ديمقراطية حدث فيها مؤامرة لقلب نظام الحكم؟ مستحيل.. لسبب بسيط هو ان في الدول الديمقراطية ، قلب نظام الحكم بالانتخابات الحرة أسهل ألف مرة من المؤامرات و الانقلابات و الثورات و أقل تكلفة أيضا.

هل تصدقون فعلا ان جميع دول العالم تتآمر على سوريا؟

في بداية الأمر كانت اسرائيل هي المتآمرة وتدخل السلاح إلى درعا وبعد ذلك  أصبح هناك أعضاء من تيار المستقبل اللبناني هم من يرسلون السلاح إلى سوريا  ثم إن فرنسا تحاول إعادة احتلال سوريا ، وأمريكا تحاول الهيمنة على سوريا و الآن يأتي " بسام أبو عبد الله " ليقول إن تركيا هي من تدخل السلاح إلى  سوريا ..


----------



## تيمو (17 يونيو 2011)

مخطيء يا وسام شاه ، ففي مصر لم نسمع يوماً عن مؤامرات ، ولم يقولوا أن هناك تدخلات خارجية ، ولكن في سوريا الوضع مختلف ، فبعض المتمردين يحملون سلاحاً في وجه الجيش ، وفي وجه الشعب ، وهناك بالفعل تدخلات خارجية ، يكفي أن تعرف أن حزب التحرير الإسلامي الأردني (وهو بالمناسبة حزب سلفي إسلامي بامتياز) قام بمظاهرات لنصرة سوريا المسلمة ! ويكفي أن تعرف أن الذين قاموا بتهكير الصفحة الرئيسية لوزارة العدل في بدايات الأحداث وهم من مصر كانوا قالوا أنهم هنا لنصرة إخوتهم في سوريا المسلمة ... 

فهذه بعض من التدخلات الواضحة والصريحة ، وما خفي طبعاً كان أعظم


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يونيو 2011)

*من المغالطات التي نسيت ذكرها في المقالة المعتوهة التي أتى بها رامي فهمي أن الأكثرية ليست 77% وإنما 70% على الأكثر ، ومن جهة أخرى المروحيات لم تستخدم إلا في حالتين : 1 - مروحيات النقل ، 2 - لتحرير 80 رجل كانوا محتجزين بعد استشهاد العشرات من زملائهم أيضاً .*
*وكان بينهم حبيب صديقة لي .*

*أخي وسام ، كل من ساهم في ما حدث في مصر يعتقد أن الأمور متشابهة وهذه سبب المواقف الغريبة ، يا أحباء قبل أن أعقب رأيتم إجماع السوريين في المنتدى ، يعني هناك شعبية هائلة لقائدنا ونحن الأكثرية ومن حقنا نحن أن نقرر كيفية الحكم ومن يحكم ، ولا نخرس نحن ونموت لتفرحوا ؟؟؟!!!!! والآن التعقيب :*



> هل سمعتم عن دولة ديمقراطية حدث فيها مؤامرة لقلب نظام الحكم؟ مستحيل.. لسبب بسيط هو ان في الدول الديمقراطية ، قلب نظام الحكم بالانتخابات الحرة أسهل ألف مرة من المؤامرات و الانقلابات و الثورات و أقل تكلفة أيضا.


*بصراحة هذا منطق مخجل في التفكير ، فهل سمعت يوماً عن مؤامرة لقلب نظام الحكم في السعودية مثلاً ؟؟؟؟ أو تجييش إعلامي تجاه قطر مثلاً ؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل هذه ديموقراطيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ إذاً الموضوع لا حرية ولا ديموقراطية ، بل هو أمن إسرائيل بعد ما حدث في مصر .*

*عندما قضى الجيش على التمرد المسلح في درعا ، والتي كانت مهيئة لأن تكون بنغازي ثانية ، بدليل استقالة مفتيها ونائبين وبدأ الإعداد لمجلس إنتقالي ، لكنهم تراجعوا عن إستقالاتهم كالكلاب المسعورة .*

*هل تستطيع إنكار ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟*

*ثم تستغرب اتهام تيار المستقبل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ألم تصلك فضيحة شبكة الاتصالات الثالثة التي أقامها خصيصاً لسوريا والقنوات اللبنانية تحدثت عن 50 ألف خط هاتف موزعين في المناطق الحدودية سراً ، وعلى فكرة ، حتى أفحمك نهائياً بشأن لبنان ، فإن مخابرات الجيش اللبناني وذلك عن صحف لبنانية ضبطت كميات هائلة من الأسلحة ، واستشهد من حرس حدودنا العديد .*

*أما شكوكك حول تركيا ، يا حبيبي هذا الموضوع مليء بالفيديوهات ، خاصة الأول الذي يثبت وجود المسلحين مليون بالمية ولم تعرضه الجزيرة طبعاً والقنوات المتآمرة لأنه لم يصل إلا للقنوات الشريفة التي تعكس حقيقة أرض الواقع .*

*وفي الأمس عرض الخبراء أمام 20 محطة تلفزيونية عربية وعالمية مرافقة للجيش في عمليته أنواع ذخيرة وسلاح تصنع في معامل السلاح التركي وليست متوفرة لأي كان ، فكيف وصلت هذه إلى سوريا ؟؟؟!!!*

*بل وعرضت الجزيرة بكل سفالة حاجز مسلح ، أعتقد أنك رأيته ، تدعي فيه أنهم أقاموه لحماية النازحين ، ولكن الشخص الذي ظهر في تاكسي في الفيديو نفسه ظهر على إعلامنا ليقول أنهم أرغموه تحت تهديد السلاح على إجراء اتصال هاتفي كشاهد عيان ، وذلك بعد تصويرهم لمروره على حاجزهم المسلح .*

*تمرد مسلح ، كما قال لافروف ، لا توجد دولة تسكت على تمرد مسلح .*

*وسؤالي لك ، هل رأيت النازحين في بداية النزوح ؟؟؟؟؟ ألم تر أن جميعهم نساء وأطفال ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!! هل يعقل هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل يعقل أن تنزح العائلة دون رب الأسرة ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!! يا حبيبي الرجال كانوا في ساحات الاشتباكات مع جيشنا الباسل وهذا خير دليل ، وإلا لنزحوا مع عائلاتهم .*

*والخبر الذي تعرضه الجزيرة المتآمرة (وفضحتها يديعوت أحرونوت كيف تآمرت مقابل كأس العالم) ، أن الفورجية يقولون أن المقابر الجماعية التي تكتشف توالياً برجال الأمن هم جنود قتلهم الأمن ، يا لهذه المهزلة ، هل سمع أحد في تاريخه بأن الأمن ينكل بالجثث ويقطع الأيدي والأرجل والروؤس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!! ثم إنهم رجال أمن عرضت جنازاتهم وعائلاتهم ، وهتافات الجنازات شهيد ورا شهيد غير الأسد ما منريد .*

*انتهى ، مع غضبي*


----------



## besm alslib (17 يونيو 2011)

*واضح ان الاخ رامي من نصرة اخوانهم المسلمين واتباعهم السلفيين

 وطبعا الاخ وسام لا عتب عليه لانه متلو متل اي مسلم يهمه دمار اي بلد ديمقراطي حر 

 لكن ايا كان رايكم فنحن السوريين الاقدر على الحكم 

 واحنا كسوريين كلنا مع قائدنا الحبيب بشار الاسد وما هيفرق معنا كلام الخونه ولا المخربين ايا كان جنسيتهم



 للاخ 

 The Antiochian

 MeToo

استفانوس


شكر كبير الكم لمتابعتكم وردودكم على المسيئين لسوريا 

بجد انتم اللي الواحد بيفتخر فيكم 

الرب يبارككم 
*​


----------



## وسام شاه (17 يونيو 2011)

أخي الأنطاكي و أحتي باسم الصليب:
لماذا هذا الغضب و التعصب أمام الرأي الآخر؟ لماذا تفترضان ان الجميع يجب أن تكون آراؤه مؤيدة لآرائكم و الا فهم من الخونة و المخربين؟.. لماذا لا ترون ان المسألة قد تكون خلاف في وجهات النظر و لا أكثر من ذلك؟

أنا قلت رأيي و قد أكون مخطئا لكنه رأيي كما أراه و أنا لم أطلب أن أشارك في اتخاذ القرار في أي من الأمور السورية لكنني في الوقت نفسه لن أتوقف عن ابداء رأيي في أي شيء مهما كان (حتى لو كان بشار الأسد نفسه) .. في اطار القانون. 

و كلمة أخيرة للأخت باسم الصليب: هل تعرفينني؟ ما علاقة ديانتي و ما علاقتي انا شخصيا أو علاقة شخص رامي بالموضوع؟ هل أصبحنا نحن ايضا جزءا من المؤامرة على سوريا لمجرد اننا  نبدي رأينا بحرية؟  و هل هذه هي طبيعة المؤامرات التي تتحدثون عنها؟ اذا كان أي معارض متآمر، فأنا اعتقد ان عدد المتآمرين على النظام السوري لا يحصى..

كيف تستبيحين لنفسك التجريح في الآخرين بهذه البساطة؟ أنا لم اتعرض لك أو لأي من المشاركين بشكل شخصي و أنا احترم الجميع مهما اختلفنا .. فكيف تسمحين لنفسك باتهام شخصي بهذه القسوة؟ هل عندك دليل على هذه الاتهامات؟

ربنا يسامحك..

أرجوكم للمرة الاخيرة.. عدم التعرض للأمور الشخصية و الا  سأحرمكم نهائيا من مؤامراتي.................قصدي مشاركاتي


----------



## تيمو (17 يونيو 2011)

طول بالك حبيبي رامي ، انتا مش عارف لوين رايحة سوريا والجماعة معذورين ، لأنو فعلاً إللي بصير أقذر عملية تجييش إعلامي ودولي مبرمج ضد بلد ما 

اليوم بيطّل علينا رئيس المحكمة الدولية السابق في لبنان ويتهم الرئيس بشّار أنه من قتل الحريري !! لماذا الآن ؟

طيب خودلك هل خبرية ، وسأقتطع جزء منه 

*وحذر الشيخ نورالدين ابورمان في كلمته من ابادة للشعب السوري السني ترتكب من قبل النظام السوري الشيعي العلوي على حد وصفه مؤكداً اننا امة عربية اسلامية واحدة.
*
باقي الخبر على الرابط تحت عنوان:
*اسلاميو البلقاء يتضامنون مع الشعب السوري ويحذرون البخيت - صور*

الرابط: http://www.khaberni.com/more.asp?ThisID=56658&ThisCat=1


----------



## Merkava (17 يونيو 2011)

انا كاردني مسيحي قلبا وقالبا مع خوانا مسيحي الشام....و مع الجيش قلبا وقالبا بغض النظر عن ما يقال عنه....واسغرب بصراحه دعم مسيحيين للاحداث اللي بسوريا بحجه الحريه !!!يعني مجنون يحكي وعاقل يسمع.....شوفنا ديمقراطيتكم الهزيله واللي صارلكو بعد تنحي مبارك....بعهد مبارك الاقباط كانوا بالسنه يتعرضوا لبعض المشاكل
هلا كل يوم الف مشكله.....و حاليا مصرستان بطريقها لاماره اسلاميه باسم الديمقراطيه وجايين تتفلسفوا علينا الشوام و تخطبوا فينا بالحريه و العداله اللي راح تدفعوا الجزيه بسببها.....وبسبب جهلكم انتم لا تعرفون
اي معلومه سياسيه او جغرافيه واثنيه عن بلاد الشام...و سوريا بالذات..
حزب البعث حزب علماني!!!لا يفرق بين ابناء شعبه....مش زي بلدكو
التركيبه الاثنيه معقده بسوريا....و لو لا سمح الله راح بشار...راح تصير حرب اهليه طاحنه لا تعرف نهايه زي لبنان.....سنه ضد كل الطوائف
و هذا امر طفل اربع سنين بعرفه....اي حتى انتم لازم تعرفوه...
شفنا كيف اصحاب الذقون القذره ايام الثوره كيف تغنوا بالوحده الوطنيه
الخرافيه بعدها انتقل المشهد لخراب و دمار كنايسكم....وسلملي على الحريه و الديمقراطيه المصريه....فبلاش فلسفات و حكي فاضي لانه سوريا بحكمها رجال واللي برجل الاسد احسن من مجلسكم السلفي العسكري و دمى المجلس الوزراء الانتقالي...اردني محب لسوريا


----------



## تيمو (17 يونيو 2011)

أصدرت عائلة المجاهد الشيخ صالح العلي سلمان بياناً استنكروا فيه تسمية يوم الجمعة من قبل ما يسمى الثورة السورية بـ"جمعة الشيخ صالح العلي" ،معتبرين بأن هذه التسمية هي " استباحة " لرموز الوطن من أجل ان يعيدوا احتلالها مقابل مال يبيعون أنفسهم به .

وأضاف البيان " إذ ان الشيخ صالح العلي هو رمز من رموز وحدة سوريا، وحين عرض عليه الآخرون الجاه والسلطة مقابل تفتيت وحدتها، نام في العراء وقدم روحه قرباناً لوحدة التراب السوري، وهو ما يتنافى مع مخطط من يدعو إلى تسمية الجمعة باسمه ".

ونحن بناته وأحفاده نؤكد أننا براء من هذه الدعوات وممن دعا إليها، ونؤكد وقوفنا اليوم إلى جانب مسيرة التطوير والتحديث التي يستكمل من خلالها ما بدأه أبطال جلاء سوريا.

و ذكرت مصادر إعلامية نقلاً عن حفيدة الشيخ صالح العلي " ندى العلي سلمان " قولها بإن إطلاق اسم جدها على يوم الجمعة بهدف التظاهر هدفه تفتيت وحدة سوريا التي جاهد الشيخ صالح مع رموز الثورة السورية الكبرى في جميع أنحاء سوريا على الدفاع عنها .

وأكدت بأنه لو كان ما زال حياً لما رضي بتحويل أنظار السوريين عن قضيتهم الكبرى وهي إعادة الجولان المحتل ولن يرضى بأن يرفع السوريون السلاح بوجه بعضهم البعض.

منقووول من أحد المواقع ...


----------



## حمورابي (17 يونيو 2011)

* كلٌّ يغني على ليلاه ، وأنا على ليلي أغني*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 يونيو 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> * كلٌّ يغني على ليلاه ، وأنا على ليلي أغني*​



*اذن ستمسي بلا ليلي حكاياتي...*
​


----------



## Alcrusader (17 يونيو 2011)

*تنتهي الحرب في 2014, أو بعد 100 عام. (أقل بقليل) *


----------



## omid (17 يونيو 2011)

الديمقراطيه لايمكن  ان تتآقلم  في اجواء العقول  الضيقه والنفوس المريضه (العربنجيه والاسلامجيه معا) لان مفهوم الحريه لهم تعني الفوضى الثوريه وهي جر البلاد  الى التخلف  و الخراب على رآي الاخوه السوريون  .....بحاره كل من إيدوا إلوا !!!!
​


----------



## تيمو (17 يونيو 2011)

أقترح تسمية الجمعة القادمة

المكدوس السوري

أو

باب الحارة


----------



## besm alslib (17 يونيو 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> أخي الأنطاكي و أحتي باسم الصليب:
> لماذا هذا الغضب و التعصب أمام الرأي الآخر؟ لماذا تفترضان ان الجميع يجب أن تكون آراؤه مؤيدة لآرائكم و الا فهم من الخونة و المخربين؟.. لماذا لا ترون ان المسألة قد تكون خلاف في وجهات النظر و لا أكثر من ذلك؟
> 
> أنا قلت رأيي و قد أكون مخطئا لكنه رأيي كما أراه و أنا لم أطلب أن أشارك في اتخاذ القرار في أي من الأمور السورية لكنني في الوقت نفسه لن أتوقف عن ابداء رأيي في أي شيء مهما كان (حتى لو كان بشار الأسد نفسه) .. في اطار القانون.
> ...






*حضرتك بتحاول تتبع اسلوب خدوهم بالصوت ؟*

*اولا انا ما شخصنة الحوار معك لحتى تحكي بهالشكل انت قلت رايك وانا قلت رايي برايك وهاد حقي *

*ورايي هو انك كأي مسلم يهمه دمار أي بلد ديمقراطي وتحويله لامارة اسلاميه*


*اما علاقتي بديانتك لانها سبب خراب بلدي *

*المظاهرات اللي قامت بسوريا كلها قامت تحت كلمة الله اكبر وخلافه من العبارات الاسلاميه وبتطلع من المساجد ليبلشو قتل وحرق ونهب *

*شيوخ المسلمين هما اللي عميطلعو فتاوي تبيح للناس القتل والنهب تحت مسمى الجهاد في سبيل الحريه مع ان الغرض الاساسي سلب الحريه وتحويلها لاسلاميه*

*
والاهم بقى في الموضوع ان بعض المسلمين المتعصبين المصريين تاركين همهم وحالهم وطالعين ليحكو عن سوريا وهما اس البلا في بلادهم اساسا*

*رايك حضرتك حر فيه ولا بيهمني باي شي لكن بيهمني اقول رايي برايك واوضح انه راي متعصب من مسلم يهمه ان سوريا تتحول لافغانستان او عراق او حتى مصر تانيه*

*وكونها هلا من اكتر البلدان تحضرا وتفتحا بين بلدان الشرق الاوسط واجع المسلمين هالشي وحابين يخربوها *


*واخيرا هكرر كلامي انا ما شخصنة الكلام معك لحتى تحكي معي بهالشكل انا قلت رايي برايك اللي انا حره فيه متل ما انت حر برايك *


*ملاحظه : فيك تقول رايك براحتك لكن لو جبت سيرة الرئيس بشار باي اسائه انا هشتكي عليك لانه من قوانين المنتدى ممنوع الاسائه *
*وخصوصا لو هتكون الاسائه موجهه لقائد معظم شعبه عدا المتخلفين بيحبوه وبيحترموه وبيفتخرو انه قائدهم *




​


----------



## وسام شاه (17 يونيو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اذن ستمسي بلا ليلي حكاياتي...*
> ​



غداً سأذبح أحزاني وادفنها
غداً سأطلق أنغامي الضحوكات


----------



## وسام شاه (17 يونيو 2011)

الاسلاميون لم يكن لهم علاقة بالثورة المصرية بل ان بعض التيارات الاسلامية كانت تحرم المظاهرات على اعتبار ان الخروج على الحاكم حرام شرعا.. صحيح ان الاسلاميين يحاولون الآن ركوب الثورة ليحولوا مصر الى افغانستان ثانية (و هذا خطر حقيقي) لكن المصريين الذين اسقطوا نظام مبارك بكل جبروته لن يسمحوا بذلك..أنا مؤمن بذلك..

 قد يكون الوضع في سوريا مختلف عن مصر و قد يكون البديل مرعب في سوريا و أقدر المخاوف من مصير سوريا اذا سقط نظام الأسد لكن أرى أن نظام الاسد مسئول عما يحدث في سوريا الآن...

أعرف ان الوضع في سوريا معقد بشكل كبير لكني أرجو ان تنتهي الأحداث في سوريا سريعا لما فيه الخير و الاستقرار للشعب السوري...


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يونيو 2011)

> أخي الأنطاكي و أحتي باسم الصليب:
> لماذا هذا الغضب و التعصب أمام الرأي الآخر؟ لماذا تفترضان ان الجميع يجب أن تكون آراؤه مؤيدة لآرائكم و الا فهم من الخونة و المخربين؟.. لماذا لا ترون ان المسألة قد تكون خلاف في وجهات النظر و لا أكثر من ذلك؟


*لا وجهات نظر ولا موقف رمادي حين يتعلق الأمر بدمار الوطن أو سلامته ، فهذا خط أحمر*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يونيو 2011)

Alcrusader قال:


> *تنتهي الحرب في 2014, أو بعد 100 عام. (أقل بقليل) *


 
*قربت تنحل ،، كلمتك مدى الحياة :yahoo:*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يونيو 2011)

*أخبار اليوم :*
*1 - 9 شهداء معظمهم من رجال الشرطة .*
*2 - تسمية الجمعة "صالح العلي" على اسم قائد العلويين في الثورة السورية ضد المستعمر الفرنسي ، والمهزلة أنه ما إن اختاروا الاسم على صفحة فورة السفلة حتى انهالت الشتائم من كل حدب وصوب ، وردت عائلته المؤيدة بالاستنكار لاستغلال اسمه !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*عجبي على فورة طائفة ضد طائفة !!!!!!!!*
*3 - تجييش إعلامي سافل هائل من الجزيرة لمنع أهل جسر الشغور النازحين من العودة ، لدرجة أن شاهد عيان تكلم كلام يضحك الأطفال ، نساء عاريات يخدمن الضباط !!!!!!!! وهو شاهدهم من بعد كبير ، وعدد رتب الضباط هههههههههههههههههه ثم تحدث عن تصفية الجيش لعائلة عائدة من جسر الشغور ، والجزيرة وضعت الخبر عن لسانه في شريطها الأخباري ، والهدف منع عودة اللاجئين لزيادة أعدادهم وتدويل القضية ، وذلك لتدمير سوريا بتدخل عسكري خارجي .*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يونيو 2011)

*مصدر سوري رسمي يؤكد أن المنطقة آمنة تماماً والبعض باشروا بالعودة ، ويؤكد عدم التعرض لأي من العائدين .*


----------



## Merkava (17 يونيو 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> الاسلاميون لم يكن لهم علاقة بالثورة المصرية بل ان بعض التيارات الاسلامية كانت تحرم المظاهرات على اعتبار ان الخروج على الحاكم حرام شرعا.. صحيح ان الاسلاميين يحاولون الآن ركوب الثورة ليحولوا مصر الى افغانستان ثانية (و هذا خطر حقيقي) لكن المصريين الذين اسقطوا نظام مبارك بكل جبروته لن يسمحوا بذلك..أنا مؤمن بذلك..
> 
> قد يكون الوضع في سوريا مختلف عن مصر و قد يكون البديل مرعب في سوريا و أقدر المخاوف من مصير سوريا اذا سقط نظام الأسد لكن أرى أن نظام الاسد مسئول عما يحدث في سوريا الآن...
> 
> أعرف ان الوضع في سوريا معقد بشكل كبير لكني أرجو ان تنتهي الأحداث في سوريا سريعا لما فيه الخير و الاستقرار للشعب السوري...



ان كان لهم علاقه او لا هم موجودون....راح يستخدموا الدين للوصول وراح يصلوا.....وقبل وصولهم الدستور الجديد راح يكون من تفصيلهم....واذا كنت تتوقع انه الشعب المصري الجاهل الي لما يسمع قال الله والرسول يخر ويسكت راح يطلع مظاهرات لاسقاط الاسلاميين بتكون غلطاااااااااااان...المظاهره بتزبط مره بالعمر و لسبب قاهر...اما مظاهرات من اجل منع النقاب و ابقاء السلام مع اسرائيل و احترام ابناء البلد الاقباط فهذه احلام......70 بالمئه من مسلمين مصر متطرفين يميلون للارهاب و هم راح يكونوا سبب تحويل مصر لجمهوريه اسلاميه


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يونيو 2011)

*اتمنى متخلونيش أقفل الموضوع لتطرقه لنقاش بعيد عن تخصص القسم*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يونيو 2011)

*اى مشاركه مُقبله به نقاش
مصيرها الحذف
وفى حالة التكرار ستحرر مخالفات لصاحب المشاركه

*


----------



## omid (18 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اى مشاركه مُقبله به نقاش
> مصيرها الحذف
> وفى حالة التكرار ستحرر مخالفات لصاحب المشاركه
> 
> *


يبدوا  المنتدى حساس جدا بوضع الاقفال على الافواه والايدى
 ويدعوا الاعضاء الجدد للمشاهده والتفرج فقط !!!!


----------



## Merkava (18 يونيو 2011)

تسمح تحدد اي نوع نقاش ممنوع؟؟ قصدك ممنوع نتكلم عن الثوره المصريه السلفيه؟؟ ونبقي نقاشنا كيف انه الجيش مجرم و سفاح ونازل عن جنب وطرف؟!


----------



## Alcrusader (18 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *قربت تنحل ،، كلمتك مدى الحياة :yahoo:*


*
في حرب شاملة في المنطقة :gun: لن تنحل الأمور هكذا... هذه جزء من الحرب الكبرى التي لم تشتعل بقوة بعد.* :94:


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يونيو 2011)

Alcrusader قال:


> *في حرب شاملة في المنطقة :gun: لن تنحل الأمور هكذا... هذه جزء من الحرب الكبرى التي لم تشتعل بقوة بعد.* :94:



*في الأمس ورد في صحيفة حكومية تركية مهلة مدتها 5 أيام ، أشبه ما تكون بإعلان حرب :mus13:*
*الله يسترنا*

*لازم موسكو تطبعن :bud:*

*وأطرح لأول مرة ما أخبرتنا به راهبة في دير صيدنايا ، أن رئيسنا صلى من شهر أمام المزار الذي يحوي أيقونة للسيدرة العذراء بريشة القديس لوقا الإنجيلي ، لأكثر من ساعة .*
*يا الله ما أروعه :new8:*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *وأطرح لأول مرة ما أخبرتنا به راهبة في دير صيدنايا ، أن رئيسنا صلى من شهر أمام المزار الذي يحوي أيقونة للسيدرة العذراء بريشة القديس لوقا الإنجيلي ، لأكثر من ساعة .*
> *يا الله ما أروعه :new8:*



*ليتمجد اسم الرب*
:big29:​


----------



## Merkava (19 يونيو 2011)

دير صيدنايا دير معجزات....ازمه و بتعدي يا رب...الرب مش راح يسمح للسلفين و الاخوان بالوصول للحكم


----------



## Rosetta (19 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *وأطرح لأول مرة ما أخبرتنا به راهبة في دير صيدنايا ، أن رئيسنا صلى من شهر أمام المزار الذي يحوي أيقونة للسيدرة العذراء بريشة القديس لوقا الإنجيلي ، لأكثر من ساعة .*
> *يا الله ما أروعه :new8:*


*طيب مش فاهمة شو يعني هيك ؟ يعني ممكن يكون عابر ؟
ولا عادي ممكن عندكم المسلمين يصلوا قدام العذراء بدون ما حد ياخد فيها ؟​*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يونيو 2011)

*بغض النظر عن أي شي هي بادرة رائعة ، ودير صيدنايا كما ذكر الأخ الحبيب ميركافا هو دير المعجزات ، وصلاة لساعة في هذا المزار المسيحي العظيم .*

*ولكن بشكل عام فالعلويين يؤمنون بالسيدة العذراء جداً ، والقليل جداً من فتياتهم يضعن أيقونات ذهبية لها .*


----------



## Merkava (19 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *طيب مش فاهمة شو يعني هيك ؟ يعني ممكن يكون عابر ؟
> ولا عادي ممكن عندكم المسلمين يصلوا قدام العذراء بدون ما حد ياخد فيها ؟​*



بشار الاسد  علوي وليس مسلم....وهم طائفه باطنيه مستحيل تعلن عن عقائدها...لكن على سبيل المثال لا يوجد عندهم مساجد ولايصمون مرضان
وممنوع تعدد الزوجات ويحرمون الحجاب...و هم منفتحون جدا...حتى انه مره كنت بسوريا زياره ....وركبت سياره تكسي شوفته معلق عالمراء قلاده سيف ثنائي الراس و بجنبها قلاده مريم والطفل يسوع فسالته عنهم
قال انه السيف يرمز لعلي و الايقونه الاخرى لانهم بحبوا ستنا مريم والمسيح و بعلقوها ببيوتهم يتباركوا فيها


----------



## Rosetta (19 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *بغض النظر عن أي شي هي بادرة رائعة ، ودير صيدنايا كما ذكر الأخ الحبيب ميركافا هو دير المعجزات ، وصلاة لساعة في هذا المزار المسيحي العظيم .*
> 
> *ولكن بشكل عام فالعلويين يؤمنون بالسيدة العذراء جداً ، والقليل جداً من فتياتهم يضعن أيقونات ذهبية لها .*


*يس دير صيدنايا روووووعة 
رحت عليه و شفته و يا رب أقدر أزوره كمان مرة 
مررررررسي لردك  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (19 يونيو 2011)

Merkava قال:


> بشار الاسد  علوي وليس مسلم....وهم طائفه باطنيه مستحيل تعلن عن عقائدها...لكن على سبيل المثال لا يوجد عندهم مساجد ولايصمون مرضان
> وممنوع تعدد الزوجات ويحرمون الحجاب...و هم منفتحون جدا...حتى انه مره كنت بسوريا زياره ....وركبت سياره تكسي شوفته معلق عالمراء قلاده سيف ثنائي الراس و بجنبها قلاده مريم والطفل يسوع فسالته عنهم
> قال انه السيف يرمز لعلي و الايقونه الاخرى لانهم بحبوا ستنا مريم والمسيح و بعلقوها ببيوتهم يتباركوا فيها


*مررررسي  أخي للمعلومة أول مرة بعرفها  
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يونيو 2011)

*يدعى هذا السيف "ذو الفقار" ، ويعلقه البعض في الأعناق حيث ينقش عليه عبارة : لا فتى إلا علي ولا سيف إلا ذو الفقار .*

*تشكل هذه الطائفة 20% من السوريين ، أكثر من 4 مليون ، وتشكل أكثر من 25% من الأتراك ، أكثر من 20 مليون تركي .*
*وأقمت موضوعاً في القسم الإسلامي عن العلويين والإسماعيليين ، لأني أتمنى لو كان كل المسلمين منهم ، طائفتان متحررتان ترفضان الحجاب ، وتعاملان المسيحيين ربما أفضل من معاملة المسيحيين لبعضهم !!!*


----------



## Merkava (19 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *يدعى هذا السيف "ذو الفقار" ، ويعلقه البعض في الأعناق حيث ينقش عليه عبارة : لا فتى إلا علي ولا سيف إلا ذو الفقار .*
> 
> *تشكل هذه الطائفة 20% من السوريين ، أكثر من 4 مليون ، وتشكل أكثر من 25% من الأتراك ، أكثر من 20 مليون تركي .*
> *وأقمت موضوعاً في القسم الإسلامي عن العلويين والإسماعيليين ، لأني أتمنى لو كان كل المسلمين منهم ، طائفتان متحررتان ترفضان الحجاب ، وتعاملان المسيحيين ربما أفضل من معاملة المسيحيين لبعضهم !!!*



بصراحه هاي كانت اول مره بقابل فيها علوي....بعد رحله من مجمع اربد لى البرامكي...كنت مسافر لاوروبا عن طريق مطار دمشق,,المهم اتقفنا على 500 ليره سوري طبعا الحكي زمان قبل شي 5 سنين هلا بعرفش السعر ههههه المهم كنت مفكر اشتري حلويات شاميه لانه بالاردن اغلى واقل جوده المهم حكيتله فعملنا فتله بدمشق و نزل معي و فاصل و بالاخر لما خلصنا و  وصلنا المطار اخذ بس 400 ليره ....انسان رائع صراحه


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يونيو 2011)

*السعر عادي اطمن هههههههههههههههه وأخد منك ممتاز .*
*والله أنا كتير بحبن ، حرام هلأ المتظاهرين قتلوا كتير منن بلا ذنب .*
*عم ينزلوا مسيرات تأييد بالشورتات القصيرة جكارة فين ههههههههههه*
*هنة مشهورين بلفظ حرف القاف ، وبيتميزوا فيه ، والي بيقول حرف القاف منقول عنو بيقاقي ، فا أهضم هتاف سمعتو بحياتي :*
*يا سوريا قاقي قاقي ، هي بو حافظ باقي باقي*
*ههههههههه بس طبعاً كانوا عم يقولوه مؤيدين من كل الطوائف*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 يونيو 2011)

Merkava قال:


> بشار الاسد  علوي وليس مسلم....وهم طائفه باطنيه مستحيل تعلن عن عقائدها...لكن على سبيل المثال *لا يوجد عندهم مساجد* ولايصمون مرضان
> وممنوع تعدد الزوجات ويحرمون الحجاب...و هم منفتحون جدا...حتى انه مره كنت بسوريا زياره ....وركبت سياره تكسي شوفته معلق عالمراء قلاده سيف ثنائي الراس و بجنبها قلاده مريم والطفل يسوع فسالته عنهم
> قال انه السيف يرمز لعلي و الايقونه الاخرى لانهم بحبوا ستنا مريم والمسيح و بعلقوها ببيوتهم يتباركوا فيها


*المعذرة...
أود التنويه
في منطقة مشهورة باللاذقية للعلويين
لديهم مساجد
و لكن الصلاة لديهم ...آخر همهم
لا أدري ما سبب بناء المساجد لديهم
و لكن هناك منهم من يصلي
و هم من الكبار في السن
و صلاتهم كصلاة الشيعة تقريباً ..حسب درايتي
حتى أن آذانهم يختلف
 و بحكم صداقة أبي لكثير منهم
فأنا لدي هذه المعلومات

*​


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يونيو 2011)

*وعلى فكرة لديهم صيام رمضان ، ولكن أيضاً آخر همهم ، طبعاً إلا ما ندر .*


----------



## Merkava (19 يونيو 2011)

اولا اعتذر ان كانت في اخطاء بالمعلومات لكن زي ما حكيت هم باطنيين ومستحيل تنعرف اصول ايمانهم الا عن طريق بعض مواقع النت المعاديه الهم...فممكن تكون المساجد والصلاه من باب التمويه بس...اي اذا حافظ الاسد راح عالحج هههههه بس عشان يسكت السنه ههههه..برضه سمعت ومش اكيد الحكي انهم يؤمنوا بالتجسد ودورات و ازمنه يعني يؤمنوا انه الله تجسد بالمسيح بعدين حلت دوره زمنيه اخرى
وتجسد الله بعلي الي خلق محمد ومحمد خلق سلمان الفارسي او العكس...طبعا اسمعوا مني ولا تصدقوا هههه كله حكي بالاخر..بدون دليل واسناد لانه برجع و بعيد انهم باطنيين و مستحييييييل يعلنوا ايمانهم
عشان هيك يستخدموا التقيه عشان تكفيهم شر وبطش اهل السمنه والمجاعه ههههه


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 يونيو 2011)

Merkava قال:


> *بر**ضه سمعت ومش اكيد الحكي انهم يؤمنوا بالتجسد* ودورات و ازمنه يعني
> 
> عشان هيك يستخدموا التقيه عشان تكفيهم شر وبطش اهل السمنه والمجاعه ههههه


​ *فعلاً أخي لديهم ما يسمى بالتقمص..
و هذه معلومات من صديقاتي العلويات
ثم إن التقمص لديهم يمكن أن يحدث مع أي شخص
و من باب الفكاهة كنت أناقش الأمر مع أبي
-و بغض النظر عن ان أبي سني-
ذكر لي حادثة معه
فقد كان يسخر من حديثهم عن التقمص
...
سمع أم صديقه تتحدث عن أن أختها ماتت و جاءت في الجيل الثاني و تقمصت جسد -المعذرة- بقرة

و سخريته طبعاً كانت بسبب أن المسلمين السنة لا يؤمنون بذلك
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههههههههه البقرة هولندية ؟؟؟؟*
*على فكرة هنة ما بيعطوا الدين للبنت ، إلا القليل القليل*


----------



## تيمو (19 يونيو 2011)

مكرر 

.............


----------



## تيمو (19 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *في الأمس ورد في صحيفة حكومية تركية مهلة مدتها 5 أيام ، أشبه ما تكون بإعلان حرب :mus13:*
> *الله يسترنا*
> 
> *لازم موسكو تطبعن :bud:*
> ...



معموديتي كانت في صيدناية :new8: ولحديت هلّا عندي سنسال عليه العدرا والصليب لبّسوني إياه وقت ما اتعمدت ... 

الله يحمي سوريا ، رئيس متل بشّار الأسد مشكلته أن الذئاب حوله كثيرون وهم يريدون تحميله أحداث كل السنوات السابقة قبل استلامه الحكم في سوريا 

المطبلين للتمرّد لهم أهداف غير نقية ، فمنهم من يدعم هذه الفوضى لأسباب طائفية ومنهم لأسباب انتقامية سياسية كالباحثين عن الحئيئة


----------



## استفانوس (19 يونيو 2011)

أهالي جسر الشغور يحيون الجيش الأبي



شهدت مدينة جسر الشغور في محافظة إدلب أمس مسيرة شعبية حاشدة نظمتها فعاليات شعبية وأهلية وشبابية تعبيراً عن تمسكهم بالوحدة الوطنية واستنكارهم للمؤامرات التي تستهدف النيل منها ومن صمود الشعب السوري.​

وطاف المشاركون مختلف شوارع المدينة وتجمعوا في الساحة الرئيسة مؤكدين دعمهم لوجود وحدات الجيش والقوات المسلحة ضمن المدينة بهدف حفظ الأمن وبث الطمأنينة في نفوس أبنائها الذين يعودون وبأعداد كبيرة بعد أن روعتهم أعمال التنظيمات المسلحة.​ 
وأشار المشاركون إلى أن نيل المطالب ليس بالقتل وسفك الدماء وتخريب الممتلكات وترويع الآمنين بل بالحوار الوطني الهادف مستنكرين محاولات التدخل الغربي في شؤون سورية الداخلية.​ 
ودعوا إلى مقاطعة القنوات الفضائية المغرضة ومحاولاتها المتكررة لتحريف الواقع بافتعال الأكاذيب وتزوير الحقائق على الأرض معبرين عن تقديرهم لمواقف الدول الداعمة لسورية وشعبها في وجه المؤامرة الخارجية.​ 
وعبر عدد من المشاركين عن شعورهم بالأمن والأمان بعد دخول الجيش العربي السوري إلى المدينة وحيوا أرواح الشهداء الأبرار الذين ضحوا بدمائهم من أجل حرية الوطن واستقراره كما دعوا الأهالي الذين ما زالوا خارج المدينة إلى العودة إلى منازلهم لأن المدينة باتت آمنة بفضل وجود الجيش فيها بعد أن طهرها من التنظيمات الإرهابية المسلحة التي عاثت فيها قتلا وتخريبا وبعد أن قدم لمن بقي الغذاء والخبز والدواء وكل ما يحتاجونه.​ 
وأكد أهالي جسر الشغور أن تجمعهم قبالة المباني الحكومية التي خربتها وأحرقتها التنظيمات المسلحة هو رسالة على أنهم سيعودون لمتابعة حياتهم الطبيعية وسيصلحون ما خرب ولن يسمحوا للمؤامرة أن تمر فالشعب والجيش واحد وكلنا أبناء وطن واحد. من جهة أخرى استمر العديد من أبناء جسر الشغور بالعودة إلى منازلهم التي هجروا منها بفعل التنظيمات الإرهابية فيما بدت المدينة تستعيد نشاطها الحياتي والاقتصادي شيئا فشيئا.​ 
وقال المحامي ساهر دردير رئيس شعبة الهلال الأحمر العربي السوري في جسر الشغور في حديث للتلفزيون السوري إن الهلال الاحمر قام بتنفيذ تقييم للمنطقة وهو يعمل على تقديم كل الخدمات الضرورية والأساسية التي استطاع أن يوفرها حتى الآن.​ 
وأضاف دردير إن المعونات وصلت إلى جميع الأهالي ونحن نناشد أهالينا الموجودين على الحدود العودة إلى منازلهم ونحن سنذهب إليهم قريبا لكي نساعدهم على هذه العودة إلى منازلهم سالمين آمنين.​ 
وأكد عدد من المواطنات في جسر الشغور إن الأهالي الذين غادروا المدينة هربا من التنظيمات المسلحة بدوءوا بالعودة إلى منازلهم بعد أن أصبحت آمنة والهلال الأحمر يقوم بتوزيع المعونات والأمور تسير على خير ما يرام والحياة طبيعية وحركة الأسواق جيدة كما ناشدوا من تبقى من الأهالي العودة لأن الجيش يقوم بحفظ الأمن.​ 
فيما قال عدد من المواطنين إن الأوضاع في المدينة جيدة ومستقرة والحياة عادت إلى طبيعتها وهم باتوا اليوم يشعرون بالأمان بعد دخول الجيش وملاحقته التنظيمات الإرهابية التي عاثت فسادا في المدينة وأحرقت المنشآت العامة فيها وطالبوا بدورهم أهالي جسر الشغور الذين خرجوا منها بالعودة إلى منازلهم لأنه لا مبرر لبقائهم خارجها.​ 
المصدر: سانا​2011-06-19


----------



## تيمو (19 يونيو 2011)

Merkava قال:


> انا كاردني مسيحي قلبا وقالبا مع خوانا مسيحي الشام....و مع الجيش قلبا وقالبا بغض النظر عن ما يقال عنه....



الله محيي الأردنية ‏

صبّي القهوة يا روز هههههههههههههههههه كثرنا ‏


----------



## Rosetta (19 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> الله محيي الأردنية ‏
> 
> صبّي القهوة يا روز هههههههههههههههههه كثرنا ‏



*هههههههههه زدنا واحد في المنتدى 
إبشر طال عمرك القهوة علي و المنسف عليك يلا شد الهمة :smile02

منور أخي الغالي Merkava  ​*


----------



## Merkava (19 يونيو 2011)

جميل عازر واضع شعار / الرأي و الرأي الآخر/ يترك الجزيرة و يحمل خنفر المسؤولية
19/06/2011      

قدّم جميل عازر أقدم مذيعي الجزيرة و مسؤول التدقيق اللغوي و الإخباري بالجزيرة و هو من وضع شعارها الأشهر الرأي و الرأي الآخر بعام 1996 

 - استقالته من القناة يوم أمس بسبب طريقة التعاطي مع اخبار الاحداث السورية واحداث البحرين . فيما طلب وضاح خنفر مدير عام قناة الجزيرة من المذيع جميل عازار بالتريث ..وفي تصريح له مع صحيفة القدس قال أن الوضع أصبح لا يطاق والجزيرة قضت على حلم الريادة ..

يذكر أن جميل عازر إعلامي أردني ، يعمل في قناة الجزيرة الفضائية وعضو معهد اللغويين البريطاني، مواليد عام 1937 في مدينة الحصن الأردنية. بدأ مسيرته كمترجم أخبار ومقدم برامج إخبارية في هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية

التحق بقناة الجزيرة الفضائية منذ انطلاقتها في 30 يوليو 1996م

ما هو سبب هذه الاستقالات العديدة من الجزيرة؟ وهل بقي لديها أي ذرة مصداقية وحيادية ومهنية؟

بعد استقالة غسان بن جدو الشهيرة ، واستقالة عدد من الاعلاميين فيها، ها هو أقدم مذيع في الجزيرة ومن مؤسسيها المشاهير يستقيل منها، وهو صاحب ومبتكر شعار الرأي والرأي الآخر الذي تخلت عنه الجزيرة تماما مؤخرا... وهناك أكثر من صحفي سيقدمون استقالاتهم اذا استمرت قناة الجزيرة بتشويه الحقائق .




وكالات


عفيه عليك يا ابن مدينه الحصن و يا هيك النشامى يا بلا رفعت راسنا


----------



## Merkava (19 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههه زدنا واحد في المنتدى
> إبشر طال عمرك القهوة علي و المنسف عليك يلا شد الهمة :smile02
> 
> منور أخي الغالي Merkava  ​*





الله يخليكي تعمليه بجميد كركي!! مش لبن وبيض! و بلحمه و كثري الهبرات هههه


----------



## Alcrusader (19 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *في الأمس ورد في صحيفة حكومية تركية مهلة مدتها 5 أيام ، أشبه ما تكون بإعلان حرب :mus13:*
> *الله يسترنا*
> 
> *لازم موسكو تطبعن :bud:*
> ...


*

لتكن صلاتها معنا جميعاً... يلي جاي أسود... أسود كتير...*


----------



## Rosetta (19 يونيو 2011)

Merkava قال:


> الله يخليكي تعمليه بجميد كركي!! مش لبن وبيض! و بلحمه و كثري الهبرات هههه



*يا مصيبة سودا 
ما بدي إنتوا دائما بتلبسوني طبخة منسف  :fun_lol:
يعني ليش الإحراج ما بعرف أطبخ لسه صغنونة على الطبيخ ههههههههه
بعدين إتفقنا المنسف على مي توو مش علي  ​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 يونيو 2011)

Merkava قال:


> جميل عازر واضع شعار / الرأي و الرأي الآخر/ يترك الجزيرة و يحمل خنفر المسؤولية
> 19/06/2011
> 
> قدّم جميل عازر أقدم مذيعي الجزيرة و مسؤول التدقيق اللغوي و الإخباري بالجزيرة و هو من وضع شعارها الأشهر الرأي و الرأي الآخر بعام 1996
> ...


*عفواً .. ممكن نعرف الوكالات يلي تناقلت الخبر؟؟؟*​


----------



## Merkava (19 يونيو 2011)

نقلته من موقع سيريا ستيبز الي بدورها كتبت وكالات! هي الرابط


http://www.syriasteps.com/?d=144&id=69765


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 يونيو 2011)

Merkava قال:


> نقلته من موقع سيريا ستيبز الي بدورها كتبت وكالات! هي الرابط
> 
> 
> http://www.syriasteps.com/?d=144&id=69765


*شكراً جزيلاً أخي*​


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يونيو 2011)

*الكاتب الفرنسي تيري ميسان : الحرب الإعلامية على سورية تستفهدف التغطية على ماهية المعارضة الجديدة والمجموعات المسلحة .*

*وانتقد الكاتب الفرنسي الفبركات الإعلامية ، وتصوير فيديوهات مفبكرة على أنها من صنع رجال الأمن .*
*وفضح المؤامرة بشكل موسع ، وأكد أن بداية الأزمة شهدت انتشار قناصين لاستهداف المتظاهرين ورجال الأمن .*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يونيو 2011)

*الأب الياس زحلاوي يطالب آلان جوبييه بالتحلي بالقدر الأدنى من المصداقية .*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يونيو 2011)

*على فكرة أبونا زحلاوي أشهر أب في كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك في سورية ، وهو مؤسس جوقة الفرح التي باتت اليوم عالمية ، والتي يبادر السيد الرئيس دائماً لحضور حفلاتها ، وتقديم كافة أشكال الدعم المادي والمعنوي لها .*

*واليوم ألقى السيد الرئيس خطاباً هاماً جداً وضع من خلاله كل التصور والخطط للمرحلة القادمة ، وأهم ما استجد في ذلك الجدول الزمني ، حيث وعد أن نكون حصلنا في آب على رزمة الإصلاحات السياسية المتكاملة بدءاً من قانون الأحزاب ، إلى قانون الانتخابات ، إلى البرلمان الجديد الذي سيعدل بعض الدستور (بما فيه المادة الثامنة المتعلقة بقيادة حزب البعث للدولة والمجتمع) أو سيطرح دستوراً جديداً للاستفتاء الشعبي .*
*ودعا النازحين السوريين إلى العودة لأن مناطقهم باتت آمنة ، ولا صحة مطلقاً للشائعات التي تقول أن الدولة ستنتقم منهم لأن الدولة أرسلت الجيش لحمايتهم .*


----------



## Merkava (20 يونيو 2011)

المفروض القزم ساركوزي والمسلم اوباما يتمشطروا على السعوديه الوهابيه
اللي فيها حقوق الانسان ضايعه باسم الشريعه...او البحرين مثلا ..او ايران الفاشيه الشيعيه اللي ممكن تمتلك سلاح نووي خلال عام و بوجود رئيس معتوه ومجنون مثل جعجعي نجاد ممكن يحرق الاخضر واليابس...او باكستان اللي احسن مسيحي فيها بيعمل كعامل نظافه!!!مش سوريا اللي المسيحي فيها عايش احسن من المسيحي باوروبا نفسها!!يكفي انها دجنت الاسلام السني الى حد ما و حسنت صورته امام
العالم..عدا عن سحقها للاخوان الكفار و السلفيين!! لكن وعجبي!عشان برميل نفط الغرب ممكن يبيع قيمه ومبادئه بس المهم التعوسيه قصدي السعوديه راس الحرباء ما تزعل


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يونيو 2011)

*الفكرة أنهم يريدون تغيير النظام بأي ثمن ، فإذا كان الإصلاح يريح الشعب فهو مرفوض ، ولا يسمى إصلاحاً إلا إذا كان يعطي فرصة لتغيير النظام !!!!!*

*بعدين سوريا أحسن من معظم الدول العربية ، بيكفي عنا وزيرات ، والأقليات ما بيحسوا بتمييز ، وكل شي كان ماشي حلو ، وآخر 10 سنين صار تطويرات رهيبة .*

*يا سيدي خليه يصير معو نووي ، بركي بيفشلي قلبي منن ^_^ ، هو من هلأ طابعن ، وأهم هدف لأميركا بقاء قواتها تفصل بين سوريا وإيران حتى لا تتشكل جبهة مدمرة على اتصال واحد في وجه إسرائيل .*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يونيو 2011)

*اكتشاف مقبرة جماعية ثالثة بحق رجال الأمن في جسر الشغور ، بحضور 70 دبلوماسياً بينهم السفير الأميركي .*


----------



## تيمو (20 يونيو 2011)

المشكلة زميلي مواقف الإتحاد الأوروبي المشبوهه ، لماذا مع كل خطاب يقررون تشديد العقوبات؟ ولماذا تعلن ‏أميركا أن الإصلاحات بالأفعال؟ هذا البهلول ساركوزي صار إلو لسان يحكي؟ هذا إن لم يكن تجييش ومؤامرات ‏فماذا يكون؟

ومن ثم روسيا فقط موقفها صحيح من سوريا ، إذ أعلنت أنها ستطلب من المعارضة الحوار ، لأنو المعارضة ‏ترفض أي شكل من الحوار ، فمن إذن يعيق الإصلاح؟ المعارضة المشبوهه أم النظام الذي ما زال يسعى من ‏أول الأزمة على احتواء ما يمكن احتوائه من استغلال من الكثيرين ...‏


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يونيو 2011)

*رئيسنا دعا قادة 12 حزب كردي للحوار ، بينها أحزاب انفصالية محظورة ككل الانفصاليين في كل العالم ، ولكنهم رفضوا !!!!!!!!!!*

*فعل ما لم يفعله أحد في الدنيا ، طلب أن يحاور الانفصاليين ،، ورفضوا بكل وقاحة !! عجبي !!*


----------



## Merkava (20 يونيو 2011)

هاي هيه المشكله ....دائما المعارضه المصلحجيه اللي هدفها فقط القفز عالسلطه بتعلي من سقف مطالبها لتشعر الدول الداعمه للتغير انه هي الممثل الشرعي و النظام بلش يفقد السيطره...عموما الايام القادمه راح تبرز الغث من السمين واللي بتهمه مصلحه البلد....


----------



## تيمو (21 يونيو 2011)

حالياً مظاهرات مؤيدة تعم أنحاء سوريا ، الملفت أن الجزيرة وأخواتها لا تبث هذه المظاهرات ولكنها تطن وترن لعشرين واحد بتظاهروا على مدخل باب الحارة مطالبين بزيادة الزيت على الفول


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههه قال الجزيرة بتقول آلاف هاهاها ، شوف الصور بالموضوع التاني *


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

*الجزيرة : جريدة هآرتس الإسرائيلية تكشف عن اتصالات سرية بين تركيا وإسرائيل لتحسين ما بينهما*


----------



## sarkoo (21 يونيو 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *لايوجد عصابات مسلحة . *
> *كل ما هناك ان مجموعة انشقت من الجيش . والشبيحة تولوا مسؤوليتهم . *
> *من غير المعقول إدخال اسلحة الى سوريا والنظام السوري من حديد سيطر على جميع المداخل والمخارج للدولة . *
> 
> ...


 أعلم أن ردي على هذه المشاركة متأخر بعض الشيء لكن وجدت أنه لا بأس من الرد
الأخ حمورابي أنت طرحت نظرية غريبة مفادها أنه لا يمكن تهريب السلاح إلى سوريا في ظل وجود نظام يسيطر سيطرة حديدية على البلد 
يعني بصراحة ملاحظتك تحوي قدرا كبيرا من السذاجة وأنا بذلك لا أقصدك شخصك الكريم بل أقصد ملاحظتك التي سمعتها من أكثر من شخص
يعني أميركا وكل تكنولوجيتها وأجهزتها لم تستطع منع 19 إرهابيا من التسلل عبر مطارها النظامي إلى طائرتين منفصلتين والقيام بتفجير البرجين في 11 أيلول
... ومنذ فترة قريبة لا تتعدى عدة أشهر تسلل فلسطيني رغم الجدار الفاصل ورغم هوس الإسرائيليين بأمنهم إستطاع ذلك الفلسطيني التسلل إلى بيت عائلة إسرائيلية بقلب إسرائيل وقتلها لابل والخروج بسلام دون أن يتمكنوا من الإمساك به 
فلماذا تستنكر مسألة وجود تهريب للأسلحة إلى سوريا وهي التي تحدها 5 دول وكل حدود منها يحوي من الجبال والغابات والصحاري والمتاهات مالايمكن توقعه 
لا يمكن لأي دولة في العالم أن تستطيع التحكم بشكل كامل بحدودها مع دولة أخرى .... أم أنك لم تسمع بحياتك عن معاناة أمريكا من تهريب المخدرات عبر حدودها مع المكسيك .....!!!!!


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 يونيو 2011)

*سيادة الرئيس السوري يقوم بزيارة مفاجأة لمحافظة اللاذقية
الخبر لم يذاع من قبل أي مؤسسة إعلامية
الحقيقة تفاجأت حينما رأيت موكبه و أنا في طريقي من الجامعة إلى المنزل
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *سيادة الرئيس السوري يقوم بزيارة مفاجأة لمحافظة اللاذقية
> الخبر لم يذاع من قبل أي مؤسسة إعلامية
> الحقيقة تفاجأت حينما رأيت موكبه و أنا في طريقي من الجامعة إلى المنزل
> *​



*ربنا معاكم*​


----------



## اني بل (23 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يحمي سوريا 
ومن هنا بحيي شهداءنا الأبرار


----------

